# LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd!



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*

At last "IT" arrived in the mail.

A group photo. From the left: LumaPower D-Mini, Dereelight CL1H with 6-mode dropin, Eastward YJ U2 style and last the MRV.






Same order as above. The business ends.





To switch levels turn the plated light engine in relation to the body. Clockwise to go to high from low, and counterclockwise to go from high to low. Don't tighten it too much clockwise, that could loosen the switch mechanism. A soft click indicates the switch between levels.











The extreme reflector with GITD o-ring between bezel and lens.






Tailcap with aggressive cutouts. Very nice to use and easy to click.






Two shots to show the different textures, HA vs plating.











Tailcap with reverse onestage clickie installed. Note the treated threads on the battery tube.






Light engine and head taken off.






Head with light engine taken off as a unit from the battery tube.Also shown is GID switch cover, spare o-rings and the momentary push switch (screw on for constant light).






LumaPower D-Mini on the left, MRV on the right. @ 2 meters. Both on one 3.7 volt LiIon. F/2.8, 1/200 s, ISO 100. Waaaay underexposed and taken in daylight. Better shots will come later, from various sources no doubt.






The GITD o-ring in the bezel.






This is how the underside of the light engine looks like when you screw out the plastic retainer for the mode switch. Under the plastic cover there is a switch with a resistor on the board. On the switch there is a small spring with a brass contact resting on it, the same brass contact you see when you disassemble the light engine from the battery tube. That makes contact with the brass contact screwed down into the battery tube. When you tighten the tube clockwise against the light engine assembly it puts pressure on the switch and when it clicks it bypasses the resistor for high mode.











This light is like no other. I think you need to hold it to understand that. It will momentary blind you if you look into the lens and CLOSE YOUR EYES before you turn it on. The plated light engine looks very nice in real life, it's not mirror shiny. More like machined and semi polished stainless steel. HA is a sort of gray green that is very handsome on this light.

*Throw Lux @ one meter:*
· 18650 x 1 on high: 10100 Lux 
· 18650 x 1 on low: 5700 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on high: 11500 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on low: 5900 Lux
(In the table presented by LumaPower Lux @ one meter are: 
18650 x 1 on high: 16900 Lux
RCR123 x 2 on high: 20100 Lux

_I not totally clear on whether LumPower is stating throw Lux or total output. 16900-20100 Lux in throw seems outrageous @ 1 A even considering the larger reflector._ My guess is that these figures reflect total output, especially since the MRV have a large and bright spill area which is much brighter than the D-Mini.
As a comparison, my D-Mini with an Cree Q2 dropin led engine driven at ~1.3 A produces 12600 Lux in throw.)
*LumaPower have announced that the throw Lux figures published earlier are from Engineering Samples with a much tighter hotspot and less spill light than current versions. The current version of the reflector is in the light reviewed here. The new reflector have more useful spill light and throw numbers are in the range of 10000 Lux and up depending on cell/s used.*



*My conclusion*
This is a magnificent flashlight. Very nice. Very high quality in my opinion. Construction is very well done and the light is rugged, it feels massive in the hand. It's possible to disassemble it completely, save for the light engine internals, and all parts fit together snug and tight. No loose threads or other inconsistencies in construction. It's very bright with excellent throw capability, and at the same time it produces a bright and large spill area.
I'm very picky with my equipment, but I can really recommend this light to anyone who wants a good flashlight in this size and class.
The only two weak points would be the mode switching assembly under the light engine, part plastic and a delicate switch, and the GITD o-ring between the bezel and the lens. The o-ring should be kept in place by a ridge in the bezel to stay in place securely when the bezel is tightened down. It takes a fair bit of abuse to compromise the GITD o-ring, you have to overtighten the bezel quite a lot to get the o-ring to pop out. The mode switching assembly also needs to be abused to stop function as intended, if you overtighten the battery tube hard, clockwise, against the light engine one of the switch retaining parts can come loose. What happens is that the low mode disappears until you take the battery tube off and tighten the relevant part down again. The light still functions, only the mode switching is affected. But, you need to abuse the light quite a bit for this to happen.



*Now some real life beamshots.*
All nightshots are taken with an 8 second exposure time. Also note that the sky doesn't go totally dark this time of year in Sweden. The 8 second exposure time is very close to what I saw with my bare eyes when I did this. I took my likely throw candidates, the spotlight was just for fun, but I found that it had its place in this.

From the left: *D-Mini* on RCR123 LiIon, *MRV* on 18650 LiIon, *5 D Mag* with Mag halogen bulb on alkaline, *"2 Million CP" Spotlight* 6 Volt.





Throw Lux: D-Mini 7800 Lux. MRV 10150 Lux. 5 D mag 14000 Lux. Spotlight 33000 Lux.


*The first setting.*
The end of the road is 100 meters away. Composite picture first, then the individual shots. 


































*The second setting.*
The treeline is 200 meters away. Composite picture first, then the individual shots.































MRV bonus image, probably a bit over 100 meters. Very nice.






About the distances involved in this, they are known. Both by official map and by measurement. Here is a nice sat/air shot of the area. 






Two shots just to show how "perfect" the MRV hotspot is. Why use white walls for hunting when there are rune stones standing around. Second shot shows the corona around the hotspot. There are no rings that I can see in the MRV beam.

MRV. 1 m. F/5,6 1/50 s.





MRV 1 m. F/2,8 1/30 s.





Inscription on the stone, literally: *Inga had this stone inscribed for Aslak her Stepson.* Age on the stone is +1000 years.


*Runtimes on RCR123, 18650 LiIon & CR123A*

Runtime with RCR123 on the high setting. 25 minutes of 100%, then it shuts off. If you let the cell rest for a few minutes it will come on again for a minute or so. Expect much better runtime with primaries since they hold much more mAh than RCR. 






RCR123 on low. 2 hours and 20 minutes.






Runtime with AW 18650 LiIon 2200 mAh. 3 hours and 15 minutes to 50%. Usable light up to 4 hours and thirty minutes. Expect low to have at least 12-15 hours runtime, I'll do that one when and if I have time for it.






This is the result from Energizer CR123A primary cells. MRV on high. about 53 minutes to 50%.






I went one step further with this review. I disassembled the light engine to get the driver pcb out from my MRV. Before I disassemled it I desoldered the positive lead from the led in order to get milliAmpere readings to the led. They are as follow, with the stock driver circuit and fresh cells:

On AW *18650* LiIon:
- Low 410 mA
- High 830 mA

On two *RCR123* LiIon:
- Low 410 mA
- High 1190 mA

On two *CR123* primary cells:
- Low 410 mA
- High 1190 mA

The space in the driver compartment is: 7.2 mm in height. The driver pcb is 17 mm in diameter. Including the brass contact ring the pcb is 18.85 mm in diameter to fit the depression in the light engine.
A magnified picture of the stock driver.






The backside of the stock driver. This miniature click switch is what changes the mode when you turn the body, it’s what makes the soft click when you turn the battery tube to go low or high.






This is a picture of the led mounted in the light engine heatsink. It’s glued to the heatsink with some spongy thermal epoxy, it’s a very thin layer of it under the mini star that holds the Cree emitter. 






*See post #120 for modification with new AMC7135 driver.*

*See post #133 for modification with FluPic.*

*See post #169 for CREE X RE Q5 WG bin installation.*

Stefan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update 2007-08-23*

I have received another MRV, this is the new version with dark brown hard anodized finish and dark chrome on the light engine heatsink.
Fit, finish and build quality are very good, better than the previous version. Flawless anodizing, better threads, stiffer spring in the midbody switch mechanism. The glow in the dark lens o-ring is held in place more securely than on the first version. Output is up a bit from the first version, likely due to the CREE Q2 used in this version. Driver seems to be the same model that is used in the first version MRV.







Finish is very good. Here beside the first version.







Anodized and deeper threads on the new version.







Output is slightly higher on 18650. Definitely higher on CR123 and RCR123.

*Old version.** Throw Lux @ one meter:*
· 18650 x 1 on high: 10 100 Lux 
· 18650 x 1 on low: 5700 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on high: 11 500 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on low: 5900 Lux
*New version.** Throw Lux @ one meter:*
· 18650 x 1 on high: 11 300 Lux 
· 18650 x 1 on low: 7200 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on high: 14 350 Lux 
· RCR123 x 2 on low: 7100 Lux 
· CR123A x 2 on high: 14 400 
· CR123A x 2 on low: 7100 Lux
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Further beamshots with the MRV will be in a new thread:*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...57#post2105757

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## George M (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Nice shots. I look forward to your further impressions. I just ordered one of these this morning. Kind of an impulse thing.

P.S. Am I the only one that thinks "LPower Uma" when I see their logo?


----------



## Thujone (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Thanks for your review, the wait is beginning to actually hurt..


----------



## MarNav1 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Double O-rings too, do the parts go on and off easily? Also is a two stage switch
availible?


----------



## Thujone (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



MARNAV1 said:


> Double O-rings too, do the parts go on and off easily? Also is a two stage switch
> availible?



The light is two stage. Built in.


----------



## EngrPaul (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

I like what they've done with the beam, compared to the D-mini nebula.


----------



## Manzerick (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

LPower UMA here too!!


Thank Youf or the review! Very promising!


----------



## Strauss (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Interesting lux figures...I do believe Lumapower was measuring lux at one meter in their figures as well  It will be interesting to see more independent results!

I usually get lower lux reading than most others do as well, but overall output readings are pretty accurate on my part. I wonder if it's in the way the meter is set-up for lux. I put my meter at one end of a cloth-covered ironing board, and the flashlight one meter away on the other side. Whats your set-up?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



StefanFS said:


> [*]18650 x 1 on high: 10100 Lux
> 
> [*]18650 x 1 on low: 5700 Lux
> 
> ...


Great preliminary review StefanFS, I'm anxiously awaiting mine from Matt.

To give us D-mini holders some perspective, do you have lux readings for your D-mini to compare these results to?


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



Strauss said:


> Interesting lux figures...I do believe Lumapower was measuring lux at one meter in their figures as well  It will be interesting to see more independent results!
> 
> I usually get lower lux reading than most others do as well, but overall output readings are pretty accurate on my part. I wonder if it's in the way the meter is set-up for lux. I put my meter at one end of a cloth-covered ironing board, and the flashlight one meter away on the other side. Whats your set-up?


 
Could be a communication error in the sales thread. Or my MRV is a bit off.
I do Lux @ one metre in our dark closet, the lux meter is on piece of cloth and I'm using a one metre stick to get the height right. There's nothing wrong with my meter, it checks out on my other lights. With my bare eyes the MRV does have a bit more than double the throw when compared to my D-Mini. Maybe my Lux meter freaks out, but it's rated to go up to 50 000 Lux.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



selfbuilt said:


> Great preliminary review StefanFS, I'm anxiously awaiting mine from Matt.
> 
> To give us D-mini holders some perspective, do you have lux readings for your D-mini to compare these results to?


 
My D-Mini on high with the stock driver, throw Lux: 7400-7800 Lux depending on what condition the LiIon is in, it seems to fluctuate, even with the same cell between charges. If you really work on finding the perfect focus point the D-Mini can go up to 8000 Lux.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



StefanFS said:


> My D-Mini on high with the stock driver, throw Lux: 7400-7800 Lux depending on what condition the LiIon is in ...


Hmm, seems pretty consistent with what Lumapower themselves report for the D-mini, so it seems like your lux meters are similarly standardized. I guess we'll have to wait for a few more specimens to get out there ...

Thx for prompt reply StefanFS ... enjoy the light (and the thread count hits).


----------



## moski (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Great review StefanFS.

Strange thing about the lux readings?

StefanFS said:


> Or my MRV is a bit off.


 
Since i got my MRV today as well, 
im just curious where in Svealand you live?
If you would like to measure mine.
But im not so keen on sending it by post



.
(i just got it)
I live in Haninge.


----------



## brightnorm (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

The most useful and revealing beamshots will be those comparing the MRV with other "throwers", taken outdoors using buildings, trees and other objects at known or approximated distances.

Brightnorm


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Removed!


----------



## Thujone (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

OK.. Glow ring in bezel looks great.. Did it come that way or that a ring you added?


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



brightnorm said:


> The most useful and revealing beamshots will be those comparing the MRV with other "throwers", taken outdoors using buildings, trees and other objects at known or approximated distances.
> 
> Brightnorm


 
That's definitely in my immediate plans for this magnificent flashlight.

Thujone, the GITD o-ring was installed when it arrived. Don't twist down the bezel too tight, it will bungle up the o-ring.

About the output. 20000 Lux as LumaPower states with 2 x RCR123 would be somewhere in the neigborhood of 240 Lumen, which is the stated maximum output from an CREE X-RE, according to CREE themselves in their specification. OK, thats total output at the led, but I think it may be that the figures 16900-20100 Lux are derived from the max output in the CREE specifications. I feel that it's not realistic to expect 20000 Lux in throw from an Cree X-RE led driven at 1 Ampere.

My MRV throws a bit over 10000 Lux, and total output should be a little bit more than that. My guess is that the MRV's total output out the lens is over 150-160 Lumen (factor in losses in the reflector and the lens and you might be a lot closer to 200 Lumen). Which is incredibly bright. My MRV is visibly brighter than my Eastward YJ U2 style, and that one produces over 130 Lumen out the lens.
Stefan


----------



## cheapo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

waterproof? and i guess i can assume this is a SPOT light and not much flood? also, your cree dropin throws further than this according to lux numbers?


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



cheapo said:


> waterproof? and i guess i can assume this is a SPOT light and not much flood?


 
It has about the same flood area as the Eastward YJ U2 and almost as large as the Ultrafire C2. It has a BIG reflector. Real big flood with this one.


----------



## Daekar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

It has a powerful spot with a generous spill as I understand it - not quite the same as flood. I believe spill is usually defined as the secondary cone of light that comes a flashlight, which is a separate entity from the focused beam itself...

Please correct if I'm mistaken!


----------



## cheapo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

i have the 6-mode dropin and i am contemplating getting this depending on its throw numbers comparatively.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



StefanFS said:


> *Throw Lux @ one meter:*
> 
> 18650 x 1 on high: 10100 Lux
> 18650 x 1 on low: 5700 Lux
> ...



I think I would rather get the D-Mini with an Cree Q2 dropin led engine driven at ~1.3. Where can I get the Cree Q2 dropin led engine driven at ~1.3?


----------



## luigi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Stefan: Thanks for this review and pics, looks great!
I'm really looking forward to getting my MRV, it is my candidate to be my new default outdoors light.

Luigi


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



Daekar said:


> It has a powerful spot with a generous spill as I understand it - not quite the same as flood. I believe spill is usually defined as the secondary cone of light that comes a flashlight, which is a separate entity from the focused beam itself...
> 
> Please correct if I'm mistaken!


 
I believe you're quite right. You could say that the MRV has a generous spill beam to avoid any misunderstandings. 

This is where I got the 6 mode dropin modules. They use PWM on low and medium (less than 100Hz) and the same UI as the Jetbeam C-LE.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161471
It does run hot on high, fast. I'm working on a secondary heatsink of some sort before I use this in my D-Mini permanently.


----------



## cheapo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

the 6-mode led dropin fits the d-mini! wow.


----------



## cryhavok (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Those lux readings are kind of disappointing...but I'm glad you reported them.

For comparison, I have a Aleph 3/1xrcr123/NG1000/XR-E P4 and I just measured 13,700 [email protected] meter and 1.2a draw from the battery. Perhaps the McR reflector/coated lens are more efficient? How big is the reflector of this light?

This is making me appreciate my Aleph 3 more...the throw is quite astonishing from such a small light! I can't even imagine what this light would do with a smooth reflector


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



cryhavok said:


> Those lux readings are kind of disappointing...but I'm glad you reported them.
> 
> For comparison, I have a Aleph 3/1xrcr123/NG1000/XR-E P4 and I just measured 13,700 [email protected] meter and 1.2a draw from the battery. Perhaps the McR reflector/coated lens are more efficient? How big is the reflector of this light?
> 
> This is making me appreciate my Aleph 3 more...the throw is quite astonishing from such a small light! I can't even imagine what this light would do with a smooth reflector


 
From LumaPowers sales thread:
*"Overall length : 160mm *
*Head diameter : 45mm *
*Engine diameter : 28.5mm *
*Battery tube diameter : 25.5mm *
*Tailswitch diameter : 29mm *
*Reflector diameter : 42mm"*

There could be something wrong with my specimen. But I don't think so. When I compare the MRV with the D-Mini it's apparent that it throws at least double the distance. Not everything is throw Lux, the reflector in the MRV is a piece of art. It collimates the light into a precise spot that is consistent over distance much better than that of the D-Mini. I'd be willing to wager a considerable amount of money that the MRV throws well past 200 meters under really dark conditions. I'm in the city now so I don't dare to start shining lights all over the place, but I did try it just now (it's midnight here now) at a distance of maybe 150 m out in a park with streetlights in it. And the result is that I can see the MRV spot where the D-Mini doesn't even reach. I'll do some distance shots when I go out to the countryside.
Stefan


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



StefanFS said:


> From LumaPowers sales thread:
> *"Overall length : 160mm *
> *Head diameter : 45mm *
> *Engine diameter : 28.5mm *
> ...



Could you please measure the lux at one meter with fresh batteries again? Also, could you please remeasure the Mini on the same setup? I have no reason to doubt your first measurement. I am surprised at the difference between the your measurement and the LumaPower measurement. I am also surprised that the Mini measured higher than the MRV. I understand if it's too much trouble. 

Thanks for taking time to do this great review.


----------



## AlexGT (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

I'm also wondering how did you fit the module to the D-mini, Maybe It could be done to the M1

AlexGT


----------



## whc (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Nice review, good pictures, looks awesome.

A runtime test in high mode with 18650 would be very nice ...

How is the Cree ring with the smooth reflector???


----------



## Pokerstud (May 14, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

I'll be curious how it compares to the throw of the LED Striker VG *HC* ( Seoul'd ). I can illuminate the entire side of a building at 300 feet.


----------



## T4R06 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

still lumapower hasnt changed the way their lights have this "small" hotspot..


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



AlexGT said:


> I'm also wondering how did you fit the module to the D-mini, Maybe It could be done to the M1
> 
> AlexGT


 
I did it like this: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163909

Keep in mind that you need more heatsinking for it to work well. I also feel a need to fix the module with some kind of screw on ring on the part that sticks up from the body.


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



Art Vandelay said:


> Could you please measure the lux at one meter with fresh batteries again? Also, could you please remeasure the Mini on the same setup? I have no reason to doubt your first measurement. I am surprised at the difference between the your measurement and the LumaPower measurement. I am also surprised that the Mini measured higher than the MRV. I understand if it's too much trouble.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to do this great review.


 
The D-Mini only measures higher with a severely overdriven led pill from a dropin module. 
Normally, like now, my D-Mini measures it's usual 7700 Lux @ 1 meter. MRV on 18650 right now, 10070 Lux. Confirmed with the Lux meter on my multimeter. Both Lux meters are within 3 % of each other.

When you compare the MRV to other bright lights it's so very much brighter in the hotspot. The D-Mini doesn't have a chance, even with the led pill from the dropin module driven at 1.3 A. As I said, the MRV reflector should be displayed in an art museum.


----------



## SoSa (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

I am not sure whether to measure throw at 1 meter is a proper thing to do. Sure, everybody gives results at 1 meter but with spotlights with greater reflector (and throw) they actually measure at 10, or at 100 meters. 

The reason is: reflectors are not perfect and every white wall hunter can see that in every hotspot there are darker and lighter spots. Moreover the focal point of a flashlight with reflector can be at shorter distances (around 1 meter); before 1 meter the beam is converging, after that diverging.

So to take measurement at short distances can be misleading. Much better is to take measurements at ten meters and multiply the result (if my memory about math serves me well) with a factor of 100.

To wrap it up: it would be nice if somebody could make a comparison between let us say the D-Mini and the MRV. I am sure the difference between the two lights would be much bigger!


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



SoSa said:


> I am not sure whether to measure throw at 1 meter is a proper thing to do. Sure, everybody gives results at 1 meter but with spotlights with greater reflector (and throw) they actually measure at 10, or at 100 meters.
> 
> The reason is: reflectors are not perfect and every white wall hunter can see that in every hotspot there are darker and lighter spots. Moreover the focal point of a flashlight with reflector can be at shorter distances (around 1 meter); before 1 meter the beam is converging, after that diverging.
> 
> ...


 
The difference between the MRV and the D-Mini is huge. My estimation is that the MRV throws at least twice as far as the D-Mini. The MRV's reflector is much better at using the available light from the led. I believe that the Lux figures I get reflect what you can reasonably expect from an CREE X RE driven at 1000 mA. We'll have to wait and see if other people measures their MRV's and if their results differ from what I got. The ten meter idea is good, I'll try that.


----------



## lumapower (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

Hi StefanFS,

Thank you very much for details photos and reviews.  

Sorry for our late update of Reflector's design : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2018988&postcount=463

BTW, please don't put the MRV's reflector at museum until we announce newer design. 

Thanks again,

Best rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

It was a compliment on the excellent reflector design, you really should put one on display.
Planning long range beamshots as soon as it gets dark.


----------



## BMRSEB (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*



lumapower said:


> .... Sorry for our late update of Reflector's design : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2018988&postcount=463
> 
> Ricky - Lumapower Team


Ricky, does this mean that the current production MRV's have this upgrade? Mine is already being shipped to me (from BatteryJunction), I hope it includes the reflector design upgrade you mention?

*EDIT:* My question was already answered in another of Ricky's threads (excerpt below): :naughty:



lumapower said:


> Hi JAG,
> 
> * No, all MRV shipped with NEW designed reflector. Including our pre-order.*
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Beamshots at 100 and 200 meters added to the first post.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Beamshots at 100 and 200 meters added to the first post.


Great beamshots!


----------



## EV_007 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nic job!

I like these long range outdoor shots over the standard indoor short distance wall hunt shots. I know it takes time and effort to produce these in the wild. 

:twothumbs


----------



## StefanFS (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks, I was quite a long way out in the woods for this, a bit spooky sometimes with all the animals that get disturbed. Last thing I'd like to meet is a pissed off bull moose.


----------



## EV_007 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Thanks, I was quite a long way out in the woods for this, a bit spooky sometimes with all the animals that get disturbed. Last thing I'd like to meet is a pissed off bull moose.



I know EXACTLY what you mean. Every sound gets magnified and you are a bit on ""alert" when out there at night. My beamshots in my signature shows similar isolation.


----------



## JimmyME (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

In your beamshots...

If the camera exposure was held constant in the different shots, it looks like the D-Mini has better flood than the MRV and I actually prefer the flood+throw combination of the D-Mini to the MRV.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



JimmyME said:


> In your beamshots...
> 
> If the camera exposure was held constant in the different shots, it looks like the D-Mini has better flood than the MRV and I actually prefer the flood+throw combination of the D-Mini to the MRV.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## Lobo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, nice beamshots and review, Stefan! It's a lot more work to do outdoor beamshots, but they tell so much more usefull info than indoor whitewall shots, so your efforts are well appreciated, thanks!
And I know how hard it can be to find a completely dark place in Sweden in the summer, especially if you live in the city.


----------



## FlashCrazy (May 15, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

The MRV is great, no doubt about it...I may end up getting one. But...I love the fact that the D-Mini is holding it's own!

Thanks for taking the time to do this great comparison!:goodjob:


----------



## Russianesq (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am trying to understand how rugged this light if:



> Don't tighten it too much clockwise, that could loosen the switch mechanism.





> Don't twist down the bezel too tight, it will bungle up the o-ring.


----------



## Marlite (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

StefanFS

Another great review. That must have been time consuming and a handful to juggle, did you have a helper along or the best spouse in the world. Over these past years there have been many kinds of indoor and outdoor beamshots of all kinds at guesstimated distances.

I used to pal with a couple of golf pros and used to bash balls at a driving range attached to the course at night. After closure the mercury (?) lights slowy dimmed and got black fast due to the tall tree setting.

I would love to see this MRV compared to other throwers, incans too, blasted at targets which are traditionally marked on 4X8 white boards at 75ft; 100ft; 125ft; 150ft; 175ft; 200ft; 225ft; 250ft; 300ft. Targets can be confirmed by golf range finder for consistency of reporting anywhere in the world.

Any flashaholic golf pros among our membership? A free light might help. Would be a fun test for Urban Explorers and groups too, as golf ranges are very bright and unlikely to cause concern to the public. Stay away from the Pro Shops as they have video surveillance.


Thanks for everyone's informative posting 
marlite


----------



## StefanFS (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Marlite, 
I went out by myself. My wife were busy working on her graduate paper last night so it was actually a relief to hang out with the roe deer, moose and field hares for a while. 




JimmyME said:


> In your beamshots...
> 
> If the camera exposure was held constant in the different shots, it looks like the D-Mini has better flood than the MRV and I actually prefer the flood+throw combination of the D-Mini to the MRV.


 
It's almost impossible to convey it in beamshots, BUT the MRV spill area is larger and brighter than the D-Mini. The MRV also throws double the distance compared to the the D-Mini, that is also hard to show in beamshots like these, you can see the MRV's hotspot over distances over 300 meters in dark conditions. At that distance the D-Mini isn't even visible. It might look like the D-Mini's spot at 200 meters is useful in the photo but it really isn't much compared with the MRV. Also look at the last stand alone MRV photo, the spill lights up the whole road. It's a much more powerful light than the D-Mini.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



Russianesq said:


> I am trying to understand how rugged this light if:


 
It's very robust. But if you tighten the bezel too much you might have to loosen it again to reposition the o-ring. 
I found that the retainers for the switch assembly between body and light engine needed to be tightened after I twisted it *really hard and tight clockwise*, what happened was that I lost the low level until I screwed the switch contact assembly in the body down tight again. But you have to abuse it for this to happen. The actual click switch is protected by a small rubber dampening rod and a spring.

When I did the beamshots last night I managed to drop the MRV in some sticky mud by a ditch in the woods, I took it to a small stream nearby and simply held it under the surface for a while so the mud could wash off. No problems.


----------



## woodrow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great job with the beamshots in a true to life setting. Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Thanks, I was quite a long way out in the woods for this, a bit spooky sometimes with all the animals that get disturbed. Last thing I'd like to meet is a pissed off bull moose.


Well, you could always blind him with your MRV!  

Just kidding - and thanks again for all the informative commentary and beamshots. Much appreciated, while I eagerly wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## StefanFS (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



selfbuilt said:


> Well, you could always blind him with your MRV!
> 
> Just kidding - and thanks again for all the informative commentary and beamshots. Much appreciated, while I eagerly wait for mine to arrive.


I'd use the spotlight on a moose...

I'm still looking for a better way to show the considerable difference in output and beam quality between the MRV and the D-mini, people seem to think the difference isn't that big. It's so difficult to capture that with a camera when both lights are powerful throwers. Personally I think it's astonishing that these lights throw 200 meters...
I think you're going to love it. It feels solid, like a very high quality tool can feel.


----------



## Thujone (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> I'd use the spotlight on a moose...
> 
> I'm still looking for a better way to show the considerable difference in output and beam quality between the MRV and the D-mini, people seem to think the difference isn't that big. It's so difficult to capture that with a camera when both lights are powerful throwers. Personally I think it's astonishing that these lights throw 200 meters...
> I think you're going to love it. It feels solid, like a very high quality tool can feel.



Move the camera closer to the tree line (light same distance), like a lot closer. So that you can see how well the foliage is lit up. Get to where you can capture the D-Minis beam full frame on the camera, and then from the same locations for light and camera shoot the mrv. Should result in a smaller portion of your frame being filled with brighter light with the mrv.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thujone said:


> Move the camera closer to the tree line (light same distance), like a lot closer. So that you can see how well the foliage is lit up. Get to where you can capture the D-Minis beam full frame on the camera, and then from the same locations for light and camera shoot the mrv. Should result in a smaller portion of your frame being filled with brighter light with the mrv.


Good suggestions. I would add that it's also a good idea to take multiple exposures, assuming your camera has at least partial manual modes (i.e. manually vary either shutter speed or F-stop). Looks like we are trying to get you on another night hike StefanFS!  

I've struggled with photographing beam shots too. We appreciate all your hard work, but don't put yourself out too much on our account.


----------



## cheapo (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

interested to see how the 6-mode dropin compares. if you do more beamshots, could u include that?


----------



## luigi (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

To compare the D-Mini to the MRV use a voice recorder (yes, a voice recorder!)
Just blind yourself with each light and record the scream.

Luigi


----------



## StefanFS (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thujone said:


> Move the camera closer to the tree line (light same distance), like a lot closer. So that you can see how well the foliage is lit up. Get to where you can capture the D-Minis beam full frame on the camera, and then from the same locations for light and camera shoot the mrv. Should result in a smaller portion of your frame being filled with brighter light with the mrv.


 
That won't work because the hotspot from the D-Mini spreads out much more in relation to the MRV. The spot from the MRV is kept together very tightly over long distances, thats why I'm calling that reflector design a work of art. To do this right I guess the only way is indoors, in a large structure like a hangar or an empty warehouse. The beam from the MRV have the intense spot which is separated from the spill area. I tried it in a 50 meter corridor at work today and it looks like.........brighter, both spill and throw, but the distance is too short.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

StefanFS,

I really liked your review :thumbsup: . I particularly liked your personal comments and evaluation of the MRV. I do have a question about your outdoor beam shots.

Were you using f2.8 for your outdoor beamshots like you did for your indoor shots?
The reason I am asking is I have a Mini D and have tested numerous other VERY bright LED's and HID's and each of your shots seem too bright in the hostspot. It is impossible to do shots that accurately show both the hotpot and corona/spill at the same time. 

Your shots do a great job of showing the how much total light each light was putting out in relation to one another. That is what was making me think you were using f2.8 to catch more of the corona/spill in an accurate manner in relation to the hotspot.
It would also explain why the hotspots seem too bright.

Could you do shots from the same spots with no lights for reference?


At 10,000+ lux the MRV should be able to dimly light bright objects at 300+ yards on a dark night.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## StefanFS (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm using F/2,8 & 8 second exposure times. A higher F/ value will make any night time shots unintelligble in my experience. That setting shows pretty much what the naked eye sees under such conditions. The hotspots are very bright from these lights, MRV & D-Mini.


----------



## EngrPaul (May 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well, it's more practical outdoors than I expected. 

I thought it would be like using a laser beam. It is to some degree, but it projects a usable spot at distance. The sidespill is faint, but smooth and reasonably usable. 

It's everything it's said to be.  

I have a much less-donuty hot spot with the MRV than my D-mini had.

The big reflector is gorgeous behind that lens. It's like having the Hubble in your hand.:naughty: 

Like I said elsewhere, this flashlight is a *legendary* offering from Lumapower. :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very fun review! I feel like I just went exploring or something. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> I'm using F/2,8 & 8 second exposure times. A higher F/ value will make any night time shots unintelligble in my experience. That setting shows pretty much what the naked eye sees under such conditions. The hotspots are very bright from these lights, MRV & D-Mini.




There is definitely a choice to be made with photos.
I agree that f2.8, 8" does a better job of showing relative total light output.

I like using f3.5, 8" for showing the distance illuminating capacity of hotspots more accurately, but that sacrifices a lot of the spill light. 

There is simply no way to do both at once. That is why knowing the settings of the camera is so important.

Here is an LP mini focused on a trailor 60 yards away.
I used my laser range finder to check the distance.
The camera setting is f3.5, 8"







What this shot does not accurately show is the amount of spill and how bright it is. Your shots do a great job of that.

----------------

Here is a night reference shot








The fact that you used a f2.8 setting made the bright MRV hotspot at 200 meters make sense. Actually, it made the brightness of all of the lights at 200 meters make sense.

I have two Mini D's and one LP Mini and at 150 yards they can barely make low contrast items visible. Bright items like white fences, concrete curbs, light colored garage doors, light colored tree trunks, light colored cars, etc, yes; but I can barely see the weathered redwood fence at the end of my street from 150 yards with Mini D's and my LP Mini even when using RCR123A's. This fence is in front of a dark wooden garage and under two large Pine trees. For that matter, I cannot distinguish the two Pine tree trunks in front of the fence at all since they are nearly the same color as the fence. At 10,000+ lux the MRV should make the tree trunks visible at 150 yards, but I doubt I would be able to see them at 200 yards.
Added section- Shining in the opposite direction I would not be suprised if the MRV could dimly illuminate the white garage door at the other end of my street 368 yards away. That is how much the color of the objects being illuminated and their contrast with their surroundings affects their visibility.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jack0207 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

I was very surprised with the MRV. I can see and identify objects at 175-200 metres with the MRV very clearly at about 95% darkness. 
There is no way you would want the hotspot to be any smaller, if it was the torch would not serve any other purpose than to brag about. 
The spill of the MRV is also better than I thought. Its not until I hold it up next to my Surefire L4 that I can really see the difference. I think the brightness from the hotspot contrasts too much compared to the spill and tricks your eyes into thinking there isn't much spill. When I first used the MRV I thought the spill was shite but after comparing it to the L4, the L4 comes second by a long way.

I will compare the MRV to the D-mini and M1 tonight and see how it goes against them.

P.S I was extremely surprised with the size of the MRV, I was expecting something the size of a 2 D/C cell Maglite. Was I wrong, you could still carry the MRV in a jacket pocket and not look silly.

Thank you Ricky and the Lumapower team for putting in so much thought and making such a great light.

See Ya
Matt :twothumbs


----------



## Daekar (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got a chance to go out walking last night with my newly turbo-headed M3, my M1, and my new MRV to test them out... all with smooth reflectors and new Surefire batteries.
The MRV was without a doubt the most powerful and had the tightest spot by a good margin. I don't know how many yards away I was from these objects, but distances tend to be great when you're in the middle of cow fields.  I'm constantly impressed by the M3 though, even when using 1xAA - that little light kicks butt no matter what configuration it's in. It couldn't compete with the MRV of course, but it's still my favorite light. I noticed that using the 18650 in the MRV, the difference between high and low isn't as great (I believe LPs lux numbers bear me out, I forget) - but for anything except the greatest distances you don't need high anyway! I feel that despite my initial disappointment in the change of reflectors, they did make the right engineering decision in switching - good job LP! I will still eagerly await the release of the OP and... if they decide to make it... the Engineering Sample reflector for those days when I need to do SERIOUS distance work. And I'm definitely looking forward to the forward clicky...  To give you unfortunate non-MRV owners an idea of how cool this light is, my non-flashlight-obsessed girlfriend was impressed and wanted to hold it. She liked the throw and she liked the shiny heatsink!  After a short field test (literally) in fairly realistic circumstances it gets an A+ from me in the throw department. Oh yes, one other thing - the holster DOES cover the shiny heatsink, so when it's holstered it definitely passes the "stealth" requirement IMHO.

However, I do have one gripe, and I'd be interested in seeing if it's my particular piece or all MRVs: When I turn the light on the "low" setting by twisting out the pill a bit, it seems prone to beam flicker, excessive and inconsistent dimming, or if held at the right (wrong?) angle, to completely go out until moved from that angle. Seems like a contact problem to me. Anybody else notice this? Seems to happen with 2x123a and 1x18650... no RCR123a, sorry, can't test that.

Here are some pictures of my MRV in some distinguished company:


----------



## StefanFS (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Added two rune stone hunting shots to post #1 to show the "perfect" quality of the MRV's hotspot.

Daekar,
sweet H&K. You keep serious company for your lights.


----------



## T4R06 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

my goodness! its like a big laser drilling the stone


----------



## mtbkndad (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Added two rune stone hunting shots to post #1 to show the "perfect" quality of the MRV's hotspot.
> 
> Daekar,
> sweet H&K. You keep serious company for your lights.




Those are really nice shots :thumbsup: .
That hotspot looks nearly perfectly round.
:thinking: Do you by chance know what the writing on the stone says?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Steve L (May 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



mtbkndad said:


> Those are really nice shots :thumbsup: .
> That hotspot looks nearly perfectly round.
> :thinking: Do you by chance know what the writing on the stone says?
> 
> ...


Originally Posted by *StefanFS*





Inscription on the stone, literally: *Inga had this stone inscribed for Aslak her Stepson.* Age on the stone is +1000 years.


----------



## Archangel (May 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can someone measure the diamater of the hot spot at 3meters or so? Anyone know what kind of run-time can be expected from an 18650?


----------



## StefanFS (May 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just completed a runtime test with 2 x BatteryStation RCR 123 LiIon. Runs for 25 minutes at a totally flat line of 100%, then abruptly shuts off when the cells protection cut the power. I'm planning a runtime test with 18650 to, such cells should have considerably longer runtime. I don't want to use up two CR123 primaries on a test, I don't have enough to waste on a test.

Hotspot diameter is 24-25 centimeters at 3 meters. Only the hotspot measured, not the corona.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*



Steve L said:


> Originally Posted by *StefanFS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the information.
What would have been this stone's original purpose?
Gravestone, property marker, tribute, etc..

It certainly made a great target for the MRV, but I would love to know what it was originally for.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## luigi (May 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

Looking forward for the 18650 runtime Stefan.

Luigi


----------



## StefanFS (May 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

mtbkndad,

runestones were usually erected to commemorate and honour loved ones that had passed to the afterlife, in this case a stepson or adopted son. Other purposes existed, but that was the main purpose.

luigi,
I have to abandon the runtime on 18650 now, I'm going to the airport very early tomorrow. But, after 3 hours there seems to be some time left to 50% on high. The curve on 18650 seems to be similar to Lumapower M1 as tested by Flashlightreviews.


----------



## acman145acp (May 19, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

First post
Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to do this review and post the pictures.
It's just enough to keep me from going crazy waiting on mine to arrive.
Thanks for taking the time


----------



## AFAustin (May 20, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 meter beamshots!!!!!!!!!!!*

StefanFS,

Thanks for your runtime numbers. Since 2xRCR123A on high yields a fairly short runtime of 25 minutes, I was curious about increasing the utility of that set-up by making good use of the low setting. Low on 2xRCR123A is really very bright, and using it as the default setting, with high as more of an occasional "burst" mode, might be a good plan.

So, I did a runtime test yesterday, using 2 of AW's (older) protected 750 mAh RCR123A cells, on low. The MRV never got more than a little warm, even unheld and going for extended periods. Final result: 2 hrs. 19 min. till the protection circuit kicked in. To be a bit more scientific, I suppose I should repeat the test a time or 2, but will leave that for someone else. I'm very pleased with the result, and this will likely encourage me to use the RCR123As without hesitation in the MRV.


----------



## StefanFS (May 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Added runtimes for 18650 LiIon and RCR123 to post #1. Both on high. Low tests might follow, thats a question of available time. I'll do Cr123A primaries on high tomorrow.
I finally got the hang of my spreadsheet program and got the scales right!


----------



## luigi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Stefan, you have "The" review for the MRV.
3 hours of light seems to be very good for the 18650, the lack of regulation is however a minor turn down.
From what I've seen so far I think that 2xRCR123s are probably the best setup, plenty of regulated brightness and rechargeable solution. If I want runtime I can use it on low, or maybe carry a 18650 just in case.

Luigi


----------



## MIKES250R (May 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got my MRV-nice,very nice. I feel like a flashlight vampire waiting for the sun to go down so I can get outside and play. I have been down in my basement comparing it to my L2D-CE and there really is no comparison. I still love my Fenix though. 

Everyone talks about what a tight spot it has and that is true. However, it is somewhat adjustable to a much wider beam by loosening the reflector by about a half a turn. This more than doubles the size of the spot at about thirty feet and never does the reflector feel too loose or like it is about to fall off.

The MRV is smaller than I thought it would be. It fits easily in my pocket seeming tiny compared to my Microfire. Overall I am very happy with my latest purchase.

Michael


----------



## mtn_dance (May 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



MIKES250R said:


> I feel like a flashlight vampire waiting for the sun to go down so I can get outside and play.


That has to be the funniest statement, and oh, so true of most, (if not all) of us here on this forum.

I spent 10 minutes in the bathroom with the lights off when I got my MRV last week. My coworkers started giving me a bad time, but they know how I am.  

Last night I went to city park to try out my MRV, and I was unknowingly rousting some homeless guys drinking in the bushes.  They came stumbling out, thinking they were going to be arrested for drinking in the park. They were relieved when they found out I was just a flashaholic and not a cop.


----------



## Daekar (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



MIKES250R said:


> Just got my MRV-nice,very nice. I feel like a flashlight vampire waiting for the sun to go down so I can get outside and play.



+1 to that as well. My girlfriend thinks I'm nuts because it's frustrating me that it stays light so long during the summertime. My brother, well he sort of feels like this:

I guess I should go to the shooting range until it gets dark and make the most of the WHOLE day.


----------



## vic2367 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

wanna get me one of those mrv ,,,


----------



## brightnorm (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

I was impressed by the excellent build quality of my MRV and I was expecting remarkable performance when I loaded it with a newly charged Pila 600P (18650).

Although I was impressed with the quality and clarity of the hotspot I must admit I was a little disappointed because although it threw far, it didn't seem to throw "brilliantly" even on high. At first I resigned myself to excellent rather than remarkable performance, then decided to try two Titanium cr123's.

What a difference, truly night and day! On high, this was now the light I had been hoping for. I tried 2 123-Rs and the performance seemed very similar. IMO the MRV's performance would be enhanced by an extension for 2 Pila 300P cells (18500's). This would significantly extend runtime and only lengthen the MRV by about 1-1/4" making it approx. 7-1/2" long, still a relatively compact light. Even with a 2x18650 tube the MRV could be comfortably belt-carried. 

From now on I will run my MRV on 123 rechargeables or primaries, with an 18650 in my pocket as backup. If you haven't yet tried them you owe it to yourself to see the dramatic difference (on high).

BTW, I found the supplementary holster so poorly designed and impractical that I have trouble believing it was created by the brilliant engineer/designers at Lumacraft. I ended up using an old Rip-offs holster designed for UKE 4AA lights. After cutting out the bottom and flame-sealing the nylon edge it fit the MRV perfectly, as if custom made.

Brightnorm


----------



## TheMechanic (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



brightnorm said:


> IMO the MRV's performance would be enhanced by an extension for 2 Pila 300P cells (18500's). This would significantly extend runtime and only lengthen the MRV by about 1-1/4" making it approx. 7-1/2" long, still a relatively compact light. Even with a 2x18650 tube the MRV could be comfortably belt-carried.


<Homer Simpson>

Arwwrwwrww...twin 18650s......arwwrwwrww

</Homer Simpson>


-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## PurpleDrazi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

For those using rechargeable 123's . . . which ones are you using and where are you getting them (along with charger)?

Francis


----------



## mtn_dance (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am using AWs High Capacity R123 cells. Most other reviews I have seen are using them as well. Here is a link. Beamshots near the end of the thread are with these batteries.


----------



## StefanFS (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



mtn_dance said:


> I am using AWs High Capacity R123 cells. Most other reviews I have seen are using them as well. Here is a link. Beamshots near the end of the thread are with these batteries.


 
I have found that AW's R123 and BatteryStation RCR123 perform pretty similar to each other, with a slight edge to BatteryStation.


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



brightnorm said:


> BTW, I found the supplementary holster so poorly designed and impractical that I have trouble believing it was created by the brilliant engineer/designers at Lumacraft.
> Brightnorm



Are you referring to the $10 additional holster? That is not good news...


----------



## StefanFS (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Added runtime on CR123A primary cells to post #1. MRV on high setting.


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



brightnorm said:


> Although I was impressed with the quality and clarity of the hotspot I must admit I was a little disappointed because although it threw far, it didn't seem to throw "brilliantly" even on high. At first I resigned myself to excellent rather than remarkable performance, then decided to try two Titanium cr123's.
> 
> BTW, I found the supplementary holster so poorly designed and impractical that I have trouble believing it was created by the brilliant engineer/designers at Lumacraft.
> Brightnorm



Thanks for the information on running cr123's. Upon receipt, I had powered my MRV with a 18650 and found it not much brighter than my M1.

Especially thanks for the confirmation on the "holster", which I found to be laughable. It simply does not fit the light properly in any way I can figure out. My impression was that the holster was not designed for the MRV at all. I'm returning mine.

I have a problem with my MRV which is a wildly intermittant beam when on low. If shaken at all, the light actually shuts off at times. Some report cleaning with DeOxit / ProGold may fix this. Not sure I want to have to fix a brand new light though.


----------



## T4R06 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



cd-card-biz said:


> Thanks for the information on running cr123's. Upon receipt, I had powered my MRV with a 18650 and found it not much brighter than my M1.



Hmmm... d-mini w/ 18650 tube (not extender) will shock MRV of course less bright than MRV but the regulation is awesome in 18650.


----------



## frosty (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Where's the regulation on 2 * CR123?


----------



## T4R06 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

@frosty - see 1st page


----------



## luigi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Omg, the runtime with primaries looks horrible!
I really hope there was some problem with the setup, the batteries or something.

How can the light be flat regulated with rechargeables and a chaos on primaries anyone has an explanation?

Luigi


----------



## frosty (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's what I mean.


----------



## StefanFS (May 24, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



luigi said:


> Omg, the runtime with primaries looks horrible!
> I really hope there was some problem with the setup, the batteries or something.
> 
> How can the light be flat regulated with rechargeables and a chaos on primaries anyone has an explanation?
> ...


 
Sorry Luigi,
no problems with the cells or the setup. I even tried another set of cells, Batterystation, and got the same curve. It's about the same as the curve I get from my D-Mini on a primary cell.


----------



## LITEmania (May 24, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

StefanFS : Great job on the graphs.. !! :rock:
warren,


----------



## Thujone (May 24, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Sorry Luigi,
> no problems with the cells or the setup. I even tried another set of cells, Batterystation, and got the same curve. It's about the same as the curve I get from my D-Mini on a primary cell.



It would be nice to see some Fenix style regulation. With LP lights costing a considerable amount more you would think a couple bucks could goto a good circuit.


----------



## StefanFS (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think it is very hard to get good regulation with circuits that can accept such a broad variety of cells with that kind of voltage variations.

Also, I have found the reason for the flickering on low. It's the little spring in the switching mechanism, it's too small, so when the light is on low it simply doesn't provide good contact between the different parts of the switching mechanism. 

The simple solution would be to get a Flupic or similar instead of the stock driver. That's my next project with this light. I have also found that the two level switch from my D-Mini fits in the MRV's clicky assembly, so now I have a proper low on my MRV.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

More on the flicker issue.

This is the switch on the driver pcb, the switching is done via this little click switch. When you tighten the light engine against the batterytube the switch clicks and bypasses the R500 smd resistor for high. When you loosen the body from the light engine the click switch disengages and the resistor is engaged. 






On the switch clicker there is a small spring with a rubber dampener/guide in it. The brass contact plate rests on the spring/rubber.





When this little spring is pulled a bit, in order to make it longer, the flicker disappears. A wild guess is that this has to be repeated when the spring goes back to it's original height after a while.


----------



## LITEmania (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for you time/effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowatts (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> More on the flicker issue.
> When this little spring is pulled a bit, in order to make it longer, the flicker disappears. A wild guess is that this has to be repeated when the spring goes back to it's original height after a while.


Maybe applying some electrical contact cleaner/lube to the contacting parts will help establish good enough contact even under lower spring pressure.


----------



## StefanFS (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

No, don't think so. I would need to find a longer/higher spring if I were to keep the switching mechanism. Now I use a two stage click switch from a D-Mini switch assembly in this light. That gives me a lower low. When I find something like a Flupic that fits I'm going to mod it. I might even try one of the AMC7135 drivers I'm waiting for. Either 1050 mA or 1400 mA with some resistor wire between driver and led.
For now my MRV works great with the D-Mini two stage switch.
Stefan


----------



## JimmyME (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> Also, I have found the reason for the flickering on low. It's the little spring in the switching mechanism, it's too small, so when the light is on low it simply doesn't provide good contact between the different parts of the switching mechanism.
> 
> The simple solution would be to get a Flupic or similar instead of the stock driver. That's my next project with this light. I have also found that the two level switch from my D-Mini fits in the MRV's clicky assembly, so now I have a proper low on my MRV.
> Stefan




On a $100+ flashlight this is unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## Thujone (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



JimmyME said:


> On a $100+ flashlight this is unacceptable in my opinion.



If mine doesn't work well in low it will go back...


----------



## ed9957 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Flickering Problem*

As per post 102 by StefanFS I did the repair to my MRV and now it works great. I had some trouble keeping the spring in the battery contact during reassembly. I opened up one end of the spring slightly to make it a friction fit into the battery contact and that made reassembly a breeze. I assume Luma power may come out with a slightly stiffer spring, etc in the future.


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

My opinion is that this flashlight is really nice, I really like it. But it would benefit from another type of level switching mechanism. If the switching were done by a two level tailswitch or a multimode driver circuit the overall lenght could be reduced by at least 2.5 cm (1 inch), and the risk of developing contact problems would be greatly reduced.


----------



## woodrow (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the beamshots and graphs. If the Pelican 7060 I preordered from LA police is not in shipping right away, this looks like a great alternative light. Thanks again.


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



JimmyME said:


> On a $100+ flashlight this is unacceptable in my opinion.




Oh heavens no. Please let us know if the MRV you are holding in your hand is having the same problem.

LumaPower seems to be quick to respond to concerns from their customers. this may be one of those times where being on the second manufacturing run is beneficial. 

Ernsanada has pictures of the Pre-Production OP Reflector for the MRV in his review http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2028841&postcount=17
so LP does listen to what people want. It should be on sale soon.


----------



## Geogecko (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Something Else Entirely!*

StefanFS

Can you tell me if the threads on your tailcap are anodized or not? I installed the clicky switch, and cannot get the light to work at all. After getting a replacement switch, it did not work either. I checked the continuity of the switches, and both work as they should. After more investigation, if you make the assumption that the tailcap threads are not used to carry the current, then the top of the switch in the tailcap, must make contact with the bottom of the battery tube, in order to complete the circuit. In my case, there is a 0.5mm gap between the top of the switch, and the bottom of the battery tube threads, when the tailcap is completely screwed down, (as measured with calipers).

So, I'm wondering, if the threads are really supposed to carry the current or not. Mine on the tailcap are completely anodized, however, the threads on the battery tube are not, and have some type of coating, similar to what Surefire uses on their threads.

Here are a couple pictures. I'm in contact with both Matt from BatteryJunction, and Ricky from LP about the issue. We are currently waiting on another batch of lights...so I'm without light right now. =(


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got my MRV from Lumapower.

My threads on the inside of the tailcap are anodized. (Might be hard to tell in the picture shown)


----------



## Geogecko (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks, ernsanada, but I guess I'm getting no where closer to figuring out what the problem is then.

If I click the switch to where it is conducting, then try and measure resistance between the spring and the threads of the tailcap, I get nothing, no connection. So, it must be intended for the current to go through contact between the top of the switch, and the bottom of the battery tube directly.

In order to get my light to work, I have to back off the switch within the tailcap, almost 2 full turns, to where it is completely loose inside the tailcap (no way the tailcap boot is waterproof at this point, as it slides around), then the light will work (at this point, now the top of the switch makes contact with the bottom of the battery tube).

This isn't acceptable to me, so if they are NOT using the threads to carry the current, then there must be a defect in the length of the battery tube threads, or the length of the outer cover of the tailcap, that touches the outside of the battery tube, when fully screwed on.

I'm starting to prefer to just send this light back to either Ricky or Matt, and get a replacement. Otherwise, they may end up sending me a lot of extra parts, until the defective one is found, but I guess starting with the tailcap would be the cheapest part, then moving to the battery tube. It's got to be one of the two, now that I've confirmed both switches work, and are identical in dimensions...

Talk about frustrating...


----------



## Geogecko (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ah, ha! I think I've found the defective part!

If you look at our pictures of the battery tube, you'll see that I have 4 threads showing, whereas, you have a spot where you have up to 5 threads showing. NO WHERE on my battery tube, do I have 5 threads showing, in fact, I barely have 3 for about a 1/4" where the 4 thread ends...

That must be it. This also explains why it's so hard to screw on the tailcap when first starting the threads...


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

From your pictures I'd say that your battery tube is too short. Send it back or put a spacer of appropriate thickness between the switch module and the rubber switch cover.


----------



## Geogecko (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

It sounds like Matt will be having LP send a battery tube with his next order of MRV's, so I guess I'll get that replaced. Not an option for me to use a spacer, not after spending that much on the light.

Based on all the stories I've heard about LP, they will make it right, it just may be a couple weeks...


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



Geogecko said:


> It sounds like Matt will be having LP send a battery tube with his next order of MRV's, so I guess I'll get that replaced. Not an option for me to use a spacer, not after spending that much on the light.
> 
> Based on all the stories I've heard about LP, they will make it right, it just may be a couple weeks...


 
I agree, it's quite a sum for a flashlight. Then it should work as advertised. I think LP have ironed out the quirks in production by now. 
I got my AMC7135 drivers from DX today, time to start my MRV experiments!


----------



## Geogecko (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm interested to see how they turn out!


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

*First post updated with pictures of the disassembled stock driver and mA to led readings.*

From this point on this is no longer a review. It has progressed into a modification process of my MRV.
I decided to mod this light with another driver since I thought there was room for improvement (according to my own very personal preferences. Yours might be different). I'm using it with 18650 LiIon and I wanted better performance with this type of cell.

In order to do this I prepared one of my 1400 mA AMC7135 drivers from DX. That includes soldering the contact wires to the right places, soldering two jumper settings on the board to get the desired output of 1400 mA. I also mounted and soldered the board in a leftover contact ring that was slightly to small for the MRV, then I proceeded to build up the edges of that with solder to fit the MRV (this came from a faulty Dereelight driver and the reason is that I might want to change the driver again in my MRV, and then it will be easier to disassemble). Finally I soldered a spring to the positive contact on the underside of the driver pcb, I did this to fill the gap left by the removed level switching assembly in the head part.

New driver with spring and contact ring.





I used two thick (~2 mm) o-rings and the plastic level switching cover from the head part to guide the spring protruding from the driver pcb, this was in order to make positive contact with the corresponding contact on the battery tube. The two o-rings are under the plastic cover, they are slightly larger than the hole in the cover. Just to make sure there’s no shorts. 






In this new configuration I am using a two level switch from a D-Mini click switch assembly. I took that assembly apart and installed the interior part from the D-Mini switch in the MRV click switch assembly, it fits very well and it doesen’t get hot or even warm on low.
In my new improved config for 18650 LiIon this flashlight throws at one metre:
On low 1550 Lux. 
On high 13 050 Lux.

I did measure mA to the led with the new driver before I soldered everything down. With the new driver the led gets 85 mA on low and 1230 mA on high (depending on different 18650 cells the current is between 1230 mA and 1270 mA).

My MRV performs better now on one 18650 LiIon cell than it did before when it was on two RCR123 cells. It also gained a more useful low level that works better for me in my everyday life.

The AMC7135 1400 mA driver were in practical application only delivering 40-80 mA more on high to the led than the stock driver did on RCR123 or CR123 cells (1190 mA with the stock driver). I think it will be ok to use this over time. If it’s not I guess I’ll just put in a new Cree emitter if the stock one degrades over time.

When I started this project I had the notion that the AMC7135 driver installation would be a temporary solution while I was waiting for a multimode driver to replace it. Now I’m not so sure about that. Maybe I’ll stick with this solution. It depends on how well the AMC7135 driver performs. But I do feel that this flashlight is something altogether new again, it’s a stunner/searchlight on high and a really practical everyday light on low...

Stefan


----------



## Tempora (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Will it outperform a Maglite 6D with crypton bulb in terms of throwing capability?


----------



## tman11 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Thanks for the info!! CAn't wait to get my MRV in a week or so!!


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

My MRV has now survived for a little over two weeks with the AMC7135 driver. Output is still around 13000-13500 Lux on high (depending on cell age etc.), just as it was at the start of the experiment with the AMC7135 1400 mA driver. My MRV still works flawlessly with the two level switch from one of my D-Minis. I packed my MRV and my two modded D-Minis for our holiday on the Croatian coast. The MRV's beam spooked other tourists really bad, so I couldn't play with it much. I never had a chance to do beamshots over the Adriatic sea, which is a bloody shame.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

I am still very interested in purchasing a lumapower MRV, but it seems there have been a couple of little quirks. I understand that most of the time, these little issues occur on 1/1000 of the lights produced, so I am not really concerned about them at all. The thing I am concerned about is the fact that it's not regulated with CR123's. How much does it cost for a charger and two RCR123 batteries? Does 2 x RCR123 give us the same amount of light as 2 x CR123's would on 100%? Sorry for the lame and vague questions but I am still debating this light!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



Ilikeshinythings said:


> I am still very interested in purchasing a lumapower MRV, but it seems there have been a couple of little quirks. I understand that most of the time, these little issues occur on 1/1000 of the lights produced, so I am not really concerned about them at all. The thing I am concerned about is the fact that it's not regulated with CR123's. How much does it cost for a charger and two RCR123 batteries? Does 2 x RCR123 give us the same amount of light as 2 x CR123's would on 100%? Sorry for the lame and vague questions but I am still debating this light!


 
My MRV on CR123 or RCR123 with the stock driver produces between 11000-12000 lux in throw out the lens. It does get hotter on RCR or CR123 compared to running it on 18650. I strongly recommend that you get a pair of 18650 LiIon and a charger. The 18650 will give you better runtimes with a high level of light, it does drop off some but you won't be experiencing the total shutdown that happens with RCR123 after a short period of time. Check the dealers section for prices on LiIon cells and chargers. AW maybe?

Also, the CREE is overdriven with RCR123 and even CR123. The stock driver delivers 1190 mA to the led on high. Actually the RCR123 provide slightly more Lux than CR123 since they have less resistance, but it's marginal.


----------



## Ganp (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Stefan ... you have done a great job with this review, and the mod looks very worthwhile:thumbsup:

You certainly gave me all the info' I needed to make my mind up and get one, and it arrived yesterday.:wow: you are spot on.

The finish on mine is different though - a sort of dark chocolate colour - I like it but it's almost too smart to use.


Thanks for the great review.
Colin.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



Ganp said:


> Stefan ... you have done a great job with this review, and the mod looks very worthwhile:thumbsup:
> 
> You certainly gave me all the info' I needed to make my mind up and get one, and it arrived yesterday.:wow: you are spot on.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks,
I had a lot of fun doing it. The MRV is a blast with a driver that delivers ~1200 mA and with good regulation on 18650. Very nice.
Stefan


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Cheers for a great review! I have made up my mind and will be asking my Girlfriend for this light for my birthday next month :-D Hopefully she will oblige! Thanks Stefan. Also, just to clarify, this light takes two 18650's? Thanks!


----------



## Daekar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



StefanFS said:


> Thanks,
> I had a lot of fun doing it. The MRV is a blast with a driver that delivers ~1200 mA and with good regulation on 18650. Very nice.
> Stefan



I'm looking for a light that it will be easy to switch out the Cree on as the new bins come out rather than buying a whole new light. I'd rather use them on stars for obvious reasons. Did I gather from your pictures that the Crees in these lights are on stars? How easy would it be in your opinion to swap out the current emitter for a new one?


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



Daekar said:


> I'm looking for a light that it will be easy to switch out the Cree on as the new bins come out rather than buying a whole new light. I'd rather use them on stars for obvious reasons. Did I gather from your pictures that the Crees in these lights are on stars? How easy would it be in your opinion to swap out the current emitter for a new one?


 
I'd say it's easy to swap emitter in the MRV. It has a "mini" star. But you could trim a regular star a bit around the edges to fit. I drilled a small hole (near the edge) in the plastic centering-protective cover in order to lift it up. The plastic cover centers the emitter in the mounting process before the epoxy sets. I did this on a D-Mini led pill, no problems at all (although I used thermal compound and screws to get the new trimmed star in position).
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



Ilikeshinythings said:


> Cheers for a great review! I have made up my mind and will be asking my Girlfriend for this light for my birthday next month :-D Hopefully she will oblige! Thanks Stefan. Also, just to clarify, this light takes two 18650's? Thanks!


 
Yes it will when LumaPower starts selling their expansion tube for two 18650 cells.


----------



## Daekar (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Thanks for the input! I didn't realize the black substance was a plastic cover, I thought they potted the whole shebang in black epoxy - I now have two Q5 Crees headed my way, we'll see how things go!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

FluPic installation. 0.55" version. 

In the order of the pictures:
1. Remove all components from an old board. I used the AMC7135 board from DX.
2. Solder a battery contact spring to the board so it replaces the mode switching assembly and reaches the battery tube.
3. Solder a contact ring to the board.
4. Soldering the leads to the led onto the FluPic. Positive to Led + and negative to Gnd (ground).






5. Solder leads to the FluPic that go from FluPic to the empty board. Positive to Batt + and negative to Gnd (ground). These go from the FluPic to: Positive to the center hole on the empty board and negative to the contact ring.
6. I didn't pot it yet with Arctic Alumina, just tucked in the leads and covered all sensitive areas with electrical tape.
7. I put two 2.5 mm X 15 mm o-rings around the batteryspring to keep the board pressed down and the spring from going anywhere when I screw down the plastic cover from the original mode switching assembly. It's not a permanent installation, the contact ring on the bottom board is just big enough to be easily taken out, but still provide good electrical contact.
8. Soldering leads to led and replacing the plastic centering/protective cover over the led.





I now have three driver solutions for my MRV. The original driver, an AMC7135 1400mA driver and now the FluPic driver. Since I just screw out the plastic cover in the light engine and desolder the leads going to the led it takes less than five minutes to change the driver. The FluPic is the best yet, 1.19 A to the Cree on maximum. Strobe with the large MRV reflector has to be seen to belive it, disorienting. It's also nice to use the lowest setting, even with a light this large.
Stefan


----------



## Nake (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Nice job! Now put a Q5 Cree in there and you should be able to hit Norway on a clear night. :thumbsup:


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I'd do that if I could get my grubby little hands on some Q5 WC tint. There's only WG available now, I think.
Stefan


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

That is one wicked light engine i have ever seen


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

You the man!


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Now with 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes!!!!!!!!!!!*



StefanFS said:


> I have also found that the two level switch from my D-Mini fits in the MRV's clicky assembly, so now I have a proper low on my MRV.
> Stefan



I meant to ask about this (sorry if I missed the answer) . . . what levels do you get with MRV w/D-Mini switch (and stock driver) compared to MRV alone?

It sounds like you get a low which is lower than the (MRV alone) low . . . yes?

Francis


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

You get the same type of low as you would in a D-mini, which is much lower than the original low on the MRV. About 3 times lower, throw figures @ 1 meter: Below 2000 Lux instead of ~6000 Lux with the original setup.
Stefan


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> You get the same type of low as you would in a D-mini, which is much lower than the original low on the MRV. About 3 times lower, throw figures @ 1 meter: Below 2000 Lux instead of ~6000 Lux with the original setup.
> Stefan



Thanks for the info.

One other question . . . I see the switch goes from off to low to high and then back to off. Does that mean if the light is at low, I have to click it twice to turn it off?

Francis


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



PurpleDrazi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> One other question . . . I see the switch goes from off to low to high and then back to off. Does that mean if the light is at low, I have to click it twice to turn it off?
> 
> Francis



Yes.


----------



## Steve L (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> You get the same type of low as you would in a D-mini, which is much lower than the original low on the MRV. About 3 times lower, throw figures @ 1 meter: Below 2000 Lux instead of ~6000 Lux with the original setup.
> Stefan


Do you get 4 different levels with the Hi-Low switch installed or 3? Thanks in advance


----------



## sb_pete (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

WOW! Thanks for all the info and work stefan!:thumbsup:

A couple questions
1. Same as above. I'm wondering whether the D-mini tailcap would work in addition to the normal high-low selector of the MRV or does it replace that? Would it give you a normal version of the MRV high and low low, in addition to a lower version of the MRV's output on high and low?


2a. You talk about a strobe effect. How is this acheived? I am going to be using mine at least in part for traffic direction so strobe would be great for me to get the attention of drivers who aren't following directions.
2b. Is there a way to get a tailcap that would add strobe? (low/high/strobe/off maybe?)
2c. Is there a way to make the D-mini tail cap do strobe instead of low?


3. If the strobe you're getting is through a mod you've made would you consider making and selling a batch of drop in versions?

Tak,
-Peter


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Steve L, sb_pete,

When I used the D-mini switch (you have to disassemble the switch module to get the switch out) I got a very much lower low and the normal high, the body turning ceases to work (for me at least).

It's not possible to mod simple switches to strobe unless you add some kind of driver etc. in it.
The strobe is a feature in the new driver I put in my MRV, a FluPic. I did this because I was less than satisfied with the output. The version now selling, dark brown and black, is rumored to have at least 15 000 Lux in throw, a very big improvement over the first version.

Doing a dropin isn't possible since changing the driver requires some work. It isn't very difficult, but time consuming and delicate.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Following StefanFS' lead, I installed the D-mini switch in my dark brown MRV and have 3 light level options. 

Tail cap Low-High-Off (Light engine set on high)
Tail cap Low-Low-Off (Light engine set on low)
With the Light Engine set on High, I can click the tail cap to Low, then High and also twist the light engine to Low and then back to High.

In wall beamshot photo tests there is no difference between the Tail cap Low and Light Engine Low settings using RCR123As or 18650 (total output is less with 18650s).

Regarding StefanFS' statement:
_"The version now selling, dark brown and black, is rumored to have at least 15 000 Lux in throw, a very big improvement over the first version."_

I'd love to see a comparison between a Tiablo A8 and the latest MRV version...


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



SCEMan said:


> Regarding StefanFS' statement:
> _"The version now selling, dark brown and black, is rumored to have at least 15 000 Lux in throw, a very big improvement over the first version."_
> 
> I'd love to see a comparison between a Tiablo A8 and the latest MRV version...


 
It's just a rumour floating around in a few Chinese language discussion boards, LumaPower denies any changes to the MRV. I don't know what the true story is in this. What I did in my Tiablo A8 review was using my FluPic + CREE Q2 modded MRV against the Tiablo A8 in some beamshots. The modded MRV outputs 15100 Lux in throw @ one metre. The rumour now has it that the new version of the MRV "only" outputs ~13000 Lux in throw.
That review is here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169070
Stefan


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Thanks StefanFS. I'm very familiar with your outstanding head-to-head comparison. It's amazing how quickly products evolve in this technology-driven hobby. 

I really like the ergonomics/build quality of the MRV and bought it due in large part to Lumapower's track record of product enhancement & support. I'm sure we'll see a load of options (e.g., light engine, reflector) in the coming months.

Keep up the great work!

- John


----------



## dougforehand (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

StefanFS,

Do you happen to have run time data (w/18650) on your FluPic converted MRV ?

Thanks for all your effort it is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:

-Doug


----------



## Curious_character (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I just got an MRV from a CPF seller. I'm measuring a considerably brighter beam than the reports here. Here's what I measured:

Lux at one meter, freshly charged batteries:
Smooth reflector, 2X Battery Station RCR-123A: 19,130
Smooth reflector, unprotected 18650: 13,790
OP reflector, unprotected 18650: 8,550

Light output was pretty constant for the whole discharge period (30 minutes) when using the RCR cells. With the 18650, it was pretty constant for about the first half hour, then slowly dropped. At 3:45, when I quit and went to bed, it was at 60% of the initial brightness.

Measurements with a Quickbeam box showed a total light output of 140 lumens with the smooth reflector, 138 with the OP using 2X CR-123A cells.

Although I don't have any way to calibrate my system, my measurements usually agree quite closely with FR and other reviewers. For reference, my D-Mini with smooth reflector measures 9,880 lux at one meter and 117 lumens.

I noticed that some of the measurements made by other folks were done at one meter. I've found that you really need to make measurements at a greater distance with lights having a very tight beam like this one, for a couple of reasons. One is that the brightest part of the beam might be smaller than the meter's aperture, in which case you're averaging some of the dimmer parts of the beam with the brightest part. The other is that it gets very difficult to aim the light precisely enough. I take most of my measurements at about 3 meters. Even that distance is marginal for a light like this one. A number of measurements at various distances confirm the validity of using an inverse square rule to normalize the measurements to one meter.

Or maybe I've just got a super hot one.

I've accumulated quite a pile of LED lights, looking for bright ones (but no multiple LED lights). The MRV has the brightest beam of all. With the smooth reflector and RCR cells, its main beam is just a little brighter than my 2C Mag with Seoul-modified drop in LED module, when first turned on. But in 5 minutes, the Mag is only half as bright. Mine, at least, is a really bright light!

c_c


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Curious_character

I think LumaPower have done major changes on the MRV, a better binned CREE is a big reason for the higher output. I believe they are using Q2's now or possibly even higher bins. I also think changes have been made regarding the driver and reflector. LumaPower refuses to say anything about it but it's apparent that they have changed the MRV. It's a bit daft not to tell, they would sell even better with LumaPower being open about it.

Stefan


----------



## Curious_character (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Curious_character
> 
> I think LumaPower have done major changes on the MRV, a better binned CREE is a big reason for the higher output. I believe they are using Q2's now or possibly even higher bins. I also think changes have been made regarding the driver and reflector. LumaPower refuses to say anything about it but it's apparent that they have changed the MRV. It's a bit daft not to tell, they would sell even better with LumaPower being open about it.
> 
> Stefan


Most interesting. Is there any way to tell which lights might be which? Mine is S/N MRV0705A0139. I'd guess from the number that it might have been manufactured in May of this year, but since I bought it used I don't know when it was purchased. Maybe the "A" is a revision? What are some of the serial numbers of the lower output lights?

c_c


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Curious_character
> 
> I think LumaPower have done major changes on the MRV, . . . It's a bit daft not to tell




Could it be that there worried about how the owners of earlier models would feel?

Francis


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Curious_character said:


> Most interesting. Is there any way to tell which lights might be which? Mine is S/N MRV0705A0139. I'd guess from the number that it might have been manufactured in May of this year, but since I bought it used I don't know when it was purchased. Maybe the "A" is a revision? What are some of the serial numbers of the lower output lights?
> 
> c_c


 
I see that you also get very high numbers for your D-mini, 9880 Lux in throw. There are numerous reports of the D-mini producing about 7500-7800 Lux in throw @ one metre. That includes the two D-minis I have. I don't want to be obnoxious, but are you sure that your Lux meter is calibrated? It seems to measure a bit high. Do you have any other lights with "known" throw measurements to compare with, to see if your Lux meter is ok. My MRV is S/N MRV0705A0128. The new version is much darker in color, with better HAIII coating and not so shiny light engine.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



PurpleDrazi said:


> Could it be that there worried about how the owners of earlier models would feel?
> 
> Francis


 
I think they keep a low profile since they have taken so much sh*t for the discrepancy between their output own figures and what the light actually produced. They also had enormous problems with quality on the first run, the factory weren't doing it right, so a lot of product was scrapped. That's expensive.
Stefan


----------



## Curious_character (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> I see that you also get very high numbers for your D-mini, 9880 Lux in throw. There are numerous reports of the D-mini producing about 7500-7800 Lux in throw @ one metre. That includes the two D-minis I have. I don't want to be obnoxious, but are you sure that your Lux meter is calibrated? It seems to measure a bit high. Do you have any other lights with "known" throw measurements to compare with, to see if your Lux meter is ok. My MRV is S/N MRV0705A0128. The new version is much darker in color, with better HAIII coating and not so shiny light engine.
> Stefan


That's a fair question. Here are a few one meter lux measurements. The "Me" column is my measurement, "FR" is the value shown in the Flashlight Reviews review:

Light Me FR
Fenix P1D CE 2813 2700
Fenix P1 992 950
Nuwai X-3 1137 1790
Fenix L1P 763 650
Fenix L2P 698 800
Orb Raw NS Cree 1854 1200 (Luxeon version)

There are many factors which can have a major effect on the measurements, like battery type and condition, emitter alignment, focus, and driver and emitter efficiency variations to name a few. Very small differences in focus can make a large difference in lux value for tight beam lights like the MRV. And as others have mentioned, lights of the same model are manufactured differently at different times -- I just got a couple of L0D CEs which measure differently from each other, and both are considerably brighter than my older one. And some individual lights are just dogs -- I have an L0P that measures far below the values reported by others. So all said, I think my measurements are at least reasonable. Most seem to match other people's reports reasonably well as a general rule.

You mention the D-Mini measurements. That light also has a very tight beam which might not be suitable for measurement at one meter for the same reasons I outlined for the MRV. I've heard mention of an OP reflector for the D-Mini, and that of course can make a major difference. Mine has a smooth reflector.

I don't think anybody's reported measurements have been done with a truly calibrated system, so there's no real reference we can look to. I notice that values reported by the LED Museum for three of the lights are from 62 to 78% of the values reported by Flashlight Reviews. None of us can really claim to be accurate. The question remains whether my light is really brighter than yours, and without getting both side to side, we won't know.

The serial number of my light is sure close to yours. So assuming that they're sequential, it looks like they're from the same batch. Mine is pretty light in color.

c_c


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

My tests of a later dark anodized MRV with D-mini switch show no difference between the output of the D-mini switch low and the Light Engine twist low. Why does this differ from StefanFS's MRV? Could it be due to changes in MRV versions?

_StefanFS;
"When I used the D-mini switch (you have to disassemble the switch module to get the switch out) I got a very much lower low and the normal high, the body turning ceases to work (for me at least)."_


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Curious_character said:


> There are many factors which can have a major effect on the measurements, like battery type and condition, emitter alignment, focus, and driver and emitter efficiency variations to name a few. Very small differences in focus can make a large difference in lux value for tight beam lights like the MRV. And as others have mentioned, lights of the same model are manufactured differently at different times -- I just got a couple of L0D CEs which measure differently from each other, and both are considerably brighter than my older one. And some individual lights are just dogs -- I have an L0P that measures far below the values reported by others. So all said, I think my measurements are at least reasonable. Most seem to match other people's reports reasonably well as a general rule.
> 
> You mention the D-Mini measurements. That light also has a very tight beam which might not be suitable for measurement at one meter for the same reasons I outlined for the MRV. I've heard mention of an OP reflector for the D-Mini, and that of course can make a major difference. Mine has a smooth reflector.
> 
> ...


 
I agree on the subject of Lux measurements not being the most reliable thing. But I have to say that I have been messing so much with my D-minis and my MRV, emitter swapping, different drivers and experimenting with focus and so on, so I don't buy that it could be a variation of several thousand Lux, lesser variations yes, but not on this scale. On one of the D-minis I can squeeze 8000 Lux when the focus is perfectly set with a fresh LiIon in it. Same thing on the MRV, perfect focus for throw can increase throw a bit, but not thousands of Lux. LumaPower also said that the output was around the figures I got initially. This is getting stranger and stranger.
Stefan


----------



## mtn_dance (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Curious_character
> 
> I think LumaPower have done major changes on the MRV, a better binned CREE is a big reason for the higher output. I believe they are using Q2's now or possibly even higher bins. I also think changes have been made regarding the driver and reflector. LumaPower refuses to say anything about it but it's apparent that they have changed the MRV. It's a bit daft not to tell, they would sell even better with LumaPower being open about it.
> 
> Stefan



But it would annoy many of us that bought one pre-order, and now find out that we should have waited for the better flashlight. :duh2:


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Stefan,

In order to clarify some of these recently raised issues, have you considered asking Lumapower directly?

Brightnorm


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



brightnorm said:


> Stefan,
> 
> In order to clarify some of these recently raised issues, have you considered asking Lumapower directly?
> 
> Brightnorm


 
I have done so a number of times already, no answer other than Ricky saying that they use the same driver and reflector. What I know, or rather find to be likely, is that LP now uses better binned CREE leds. I know that they have switched to another manufacturer for att least the MRV, that they had to scrap hundreds of reflectors and other parts that were poorly made in the first batch of lights. Using a higher binned CREE would probably up the output a few thousand Lux to the 13-14000 reported for the new version. I belive they use the same driver. But the reflectors now has better reflectivity, due to the fact that they are made by another better factory/manufacturer who can handle vacuum deposition coating better than the last. The whole MRV project misfired halfway in it's launch sequence, it's to their credit that they are still standing. I understand that LP/Ricky don't want to talk about it, I sure wouldn't want to.
Stefan


----------



## mx125 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Can I ask why the runtime (regulation) curve using primaries is not flat but is with the rechargeables? The M1, as comparison, on flashlightreviews shows totally flat on 2x123r's and what looks to be direct on 1x18650. Why would that be different with the MRV? I would have expected same shape with less runtime on rechargables? 

I'm sure I'm missing something on the complexities of regulation but . .. I would think a complicated regulation system would be able to detect voltage and regulate on high and low as well as different battery types. 

Does anyone have more insight there?


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



mx125 said:


> Can I ask why the runtime (regulation) curve using primaries is not flat but is with the rechargeables? The M1, as comparison, on flashlightreviews shows totally flat on 2x123r's and what looks to be direct on 1x18650. Why would that be different with the MRV? I would have expected same shape with less runtime on rechargables?
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something on the complexities of regulation but . .. I would think a complicated regulation system would be able to detect voltage and regulate on high and low as well as different battery types.
> 
> Does anyone have more insight there?


 
Because the RCR123 cells have less internal resistance and they have their own protection circuit, they give all they have for the duration. Also it's two totally different circuits. To get very good regulation (this is my own speculation) on one set of cells at a specific voltage, and still have a large voltage input window, you have to make compromises, then you won't get very good regulation at other voltages with other types of cells. As I said, just speculation. The MRV has exceptional performance on 18650 LiIon regarding runtime, and very flat regulation on RCR123 for a short but bright time. I guess they sacrificed primary cell regulation.
Stefan


----------



## mx125 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Because the RCR123 cells have less internal resistance and they have their own protection circuit, they give all they have for the duration. Also it's two totally different circuits. To get very good regulation (this is my own speculation) on one set of cells at a specific voltage, and still have a large voltage input window, you have to make compromises, then you won't get very good regulation at other voltages with other types of cells. As I said, just speculation. The MRV has exceptional performance on 18650 LiIon regarding runtime, and very flat regulation on RCR123 for a short but bright time. I guess they sacrificed primary cell regulation.
> Stefan


 
Thank you Stefan. That makes sense. I guess I was just surprised at the graph as most I'd seen were flat with all forms of 123's and assumed something was going on. 

Do you think it is possible to cost effectively build in multiple "reference points" or "maps" so that the flat line can be acheived with multiple battery options and runtimes? Perhaps I'm looking for an answer to a problem that doesn't exist. I guess if a flashlight is designed well for one power source . . 95% of users will use that cell. ie. The cost/benefit would really only serve CPF types like us that like the idea of flexible options.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I have no idea. I know very little of flashlight electronics, other than what common sense and real world tests tells me.
Stefan


----------



## Curious_character (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



mx125 said:


> Can I ask why the runtime (regulation) curve using primaries is not flat but is with the rechargeables? The M1, as comparison, on flashlightreviews shows totally flat on 2x123r's and what looks to be direct on 1x18650. Why would that be different with the MRV? I would have expected same shape with less runtime on rechargables?
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something on the complexities of regulation but . .. I would think a complicated regulation system would be able to detect voltage and regulate on high and low as well as different battery types.
> 
> Does anyone have more insight there?


Switching (high efficiency) regulators can be broken into three general types:

1. Buck - The input voltage must be higher than the output voltage
2. Boost - The input voltage must be lower than the output voltage
3. Buck-Boost - The input voltage can be either higher or lower than the output voltage.

Buck-boost regulators are considerably more complex and often less efficient, so most regulators you see in flashlights are either buck or boost.

A light designed to operate with two lithium primary or Li-ion cells will have a buck regulator to lower the voltage, since the voltage required by a power LED is roughly 3.5 volts. That voltage, though, is right in the middle of the discharge curve of a single lithium-ion cell. So lights which can operate from either one Li-ion cell or two CR or RCR cells will drop out of regulation when using a single cell, when the voltage drops to the vicinity of the LED voltage. (It will actually happen at a voltage somewhat above that, because a regulator requires some "headroom" -- that is, input-output voltage difference.) Below that point most revert to essentially direct drive operation. There are a few lights out there having a buck-boost regulator which hang in as the battery voltage crosses through the LED voltage point, but they're currently fairly uncommon.

A light output test I ran with my MRV at high output using an 18650 cell showed a pretty flat output for about the first half hour. Then it began slowly dropping. I speculate that the regulator was initially in operation but dropped out at around the half hour point. Even without regulation, though, the light output drop wasn't extreme. At 3-3/4 hours, when I ended the test so I could go to bed, the brightness was still 60% of the initial value. I was using an unprotected cell salvaged from a defunct computer battery pack (which turned out to have a single bad cell). The cell capacity measured right at 2 Ah at 1 amp constant current discharge rate.

c_c


----------



## mx125 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Curious_character said:


> Switching (high efficiency) regulators can be broken into three general types:
> 
> 1. Buck - The input voltage must be higher than the output voltage
> 2. Boost - The input voltage must be lower than the output voltage
> ...


 
Thanks for that explaination Curious. In the meantime, I compared the M1 curves on the flashlightreviews site, with those on CPF (linked from FLReviews actually) of the Fenix P2D/P3D light. The P2D actually was dead flat on all modes . . max, high, med, and low. That makes sense, now, given your explaination as in lower modes the voltage will be higher than required for the given output. Very impressive, i thought however. And I see why 18650 in my M! would discharge in a more direct manner as well. The funny thing is (to me) that the low mode for the M1 showed a more direct drive curve . .in both CR123 and 18650. I would have thought that given the CR123 was dead flat curve on high . .then at low it would be the same. 

I'm probably frustrating you now . . so I'll think more and try to get a better handle on the voltage current draw concept before i aks more on that one! 

Thanks!


----------



## Curious_character (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

The behavior at lower light output settings would depend on how the light level is reduced - PWM, lowering the regulator current, or just adding a series resistor at the regulator output. And I haven't looked at many lights at lower settings to see what we might expect.

I should mention that the regulation/direct drive changeover also happens with lights having a boost regulator. A classic example is the Fenix P1. If you put an RCR cell into a P1, it operates as direct drive until the voltage drops to some point below the LED voltage at which point the regulator kicks in. As it turns out, this is pretty close to when a protected RCR cell shuts down. Other lights react somewhat differently, like the P1D CE. That light isn't any brighter when using an RCR, but some of the functions don't work until the voltage drops to the point where the boost regulator functions.

The bottom line is that you can usually expect some kind of change in operation at the point where the battery voltage is in the neighborhood of 3.5 volts or so (a bit above if boost regulating, a bit below if buck regulating), if the light is normally regulated.

c_c


----------



## mx125 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Thanks again Curious.


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

At last I received my CREE X RE Q5 WG. They seem to be the real thing, my MRV with a cell that's been used for a week now throws 17 000 Lux @ one metre with the FluPic set on burst, which is 1.2 A. I took the head from my Tiablo A8 (it's possible to hold the A8 head against the MRV pretty stable, but it's not possible to swap heads) and used it with the MRV body, on burst 23 000 Lux, then my meter freaked out. It's Christmas again! Now I'm waiting for my cells to charge so I can get a reading with fresh cells, and the epoxy to set below the emitter. And yes, my emitters come from the "alternative" venue.
Stefan


----------



## Daekar (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Woohoo! I can't wait for my Q5s to get here... I ordered from Cutter and it was more than 3 weeks before they even shipped... but I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Thanks as always Stefan! I love your continual updates. My "alternative" Q5 also arrived today, but I'm in the midst of moving and won't have time to solder anything for awhile (or even find the box the soldering iron is in :laughing. 

How bad do you find the WG tint, btw?


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! Now FluPic'd with CREE Q5!!!*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks as always Stefan! I love your continual updates. My "alternative" Q5 also arrived today, but I'm in the midst of moving and won't have time to solder anything for awhile (or even find the box the soldering iron is in :laughing.
> 
> How bad do you find the WG tint, btw?


 
Let me just say that I'm fervently looking forward to obtaining WC tint or even WD. On the bright side, they are better, tint wise, than I expected. I have decided that my next emitter swapping venture will be to R4 WC. But these emitters seem to deliver what was implied. Really bright and a big step up from CREE P4. I'm just spoiled.
Stefan


----------



## Nake (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I'm a WC tint fan also. I noticed with the one WG I have, the harder you run it, the better it looks.


----------



## Daekar (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I just put a Q5 in my MRV and I'm thrilled! It's like a whole new light, much brighter. Still not a white-wall-hunter light, but it's getting there. Still, it really shines at range - I'd say that with an 18650 and a Q5 it's almost as bright as it was with 2xRCR123a and stock emitter... to my eyes, anyway. I'd recommend this easy mod to anybody interested in more output but who doesn't want to mess with drivers. I'm not going to buy a Tiablo - this light has a nice useful beam and spill, and I don't want any smaller a spot - and I daresay this new emitter makes it better in throw than the Tiablo is. I'm definitely looking forward to later emitters - I'll probably take a cue from Stefan and wait for the R4s to switch out this one, though. One thing which I noticed which might be my imagination... someone will have to verify this though... is that it felt like it ran cooler than before. Could that actually be, or am I just crazy?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Further beamshots with the MRV will be in a new thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...57#post2105757

Stefan


----------



## Curious_character (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> I see that you also get very high numbers for your D-mini, 9880 Lux in throw. There are numerous reports of the D-mini producing about 7500-7800 Lux in throw @ one metre. That includes the two D-minis I have. I don't want to be obnoxious, but are you sure that your Lux meter is calibrated? It seems to measure a bit high. Do you have any other lights with "known" throw measurements to compare with, to see if your Lux meter is ok. My MRV is S/N MRV0705A0128. The new version is much darker in color, with better HAIII coating and not so shiny light engine.
> Stefan


I think I'm able to at least partially answer your question now.

I just got a new light meter (Extech 401036) with NIST calibration certification. The manufacturer specifies 3% + 5 digit accuracy, and it's certified by NIST to meet that. The NIST certification shows it to be reading 1% lower than their standard. The spectral response of this meter follows the photopic curve.

Using this meter, my MRV, with smooth reflector and fresh Battery Station CR-123A primary cells, shows the following lux at 1 meter:

Start: 16,342
1 minute (maximum) 18,042
15 minutes: 17,925
60 minutes: 9155

The measurements were taken at a carefully measured distance of about 3 meters (for reasons I stated earlier) and normalized to 1 meter. I had a fan on the light during the test.

I made a quick measurement of the D-Mini with the new meter also. With smooth reflector and a freshly charged RCR-123A cell, about one minute after turn-on, it reads 7625 lux at one meter. This is in line with the values you quoted, and it's considerably lower than what I had measured before.

A couple of spot checks with the new and old ($30 eBay) meter show the old one to be only 3% higher than the new one when measuring the MRV, but the difference is around 13% with the D-Mini. I suspect the difference between the two lights might be due to different spectral responses of the two meters and different spectra from the lights, but don't know for sure.

The meter difference isn't enough to explain the considerably lower reading for the D-Mini compared to what I had measured before. This surprised me, since my readings have always been very repeatable. But I have made one change to my test setup -- I've put black cloth on the floor and over objects that might reflect light into the meter. I've verified that there's no significant amount of reflected light by blocking just the main beam and noting that the measured value drops to near zero. I haven't tried undoing the anti-reflection measures to see if the higher reading returns, but think that must be the reason for the now lower D-Mini reading with the old meter. I'll see what some of my other lights measure with the modified setup.

I'm pretty new at this light measurement game, but I'm learning. And I have a whole lot yet to learn.

c_c


----------



## Curious_character (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I want to try swapping the emitter in my MRV, but not the regulator board (yet, anyway). But I'm a bit stymied by the black plastic cover surrounding the emitter. It fits very snugly, and there isn't any obvious way to get anything under it or between it and the LED or shell in order to pry on it. What's the trick for getting it off in order to expose the LED substrate and mounting?

c_c


----------



## NetKidz (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Hi Curious_character,

I don't have a MRV but I think it should be similar to M1. Just carefully drill two small holes near the edge, but not too near since it's thicker. Insert two bended paper clips at once then pull it out. 

Here's some photos I took when change XR-E in M1: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170747


----------



## taiji (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Yeah, I had the same problem with the black plastic thingy so I used a knife with which I accidentally slipped and lopped off the silicon dome that covered the emitter. My D-mini still works without the dome but the color is now yellowish. I was finally able to remove the plastic ring. Just as well - a Q5 is on order for the light. Good luck with your MRV c_c. Netkidz' suggestion sounds sound.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



StefanFS said:


> I'd say it's easy to swap emitter in the MRV. It has a "mini" star. But you could trim a regular star a bit around the edges to fit. I drilled a small hole (near the edge) in the plastic centering-protective cover in order to lift it up. The plastic cover centers the emitter in the mounting process before the epoxy sets. I did this on a D-Mini led pill, no problems at all (although I used thermal compound and screws to get the new trimmed star in position).
> Stefan


 
Quoting myself! Post #130 in this thread. I written it down in several threads. Netkidz solution with two holes is even better to take out the cover easily. The star is glued with some spongy thermal epoxy, I got the emitters out by carefully prying with a screwdriver using the pill "wall" for leverage. You can also carefully twist them out with needlenose pliers.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! Updated!*

Post #1 updated with details on the new version of the MRV. Some pics and throw output comparison.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



StefanFS said:


> Output is slightly higher on 18650. Definitely higher on CR123 and RCR123.
> 
> *Old version. Throw Lux @ one meter:*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Stefan - outstanding work as always! :thumbsup:

FYI, I can confirm your observations - I received one of the new "chocolate brown" MRVs two weeks ago, and it also shows all the improvements you mentioned (i.e. slightly higher output, improved anodized threads, better spring, etc.).

In the interest of full disclosure, I should mention that I ordered this light from one of the "gray market" distributors the first day it was listed - before the source of these lights was revealed. My intention is always to directly support manufacturers and their authorized distributors, so I would recommend interested buyers check with Luma directly, or visit MattK's sales thread on this model: SALE! 210 Lumen MRV Black now only $102.55(after coupon) w. FREE OP Reflector/Holster

My numbers are virtually bang on with yours - slightly higher on 18650, significantly higher on 2xCR123A

*Old version. Throw Lux @ one meter:*

18650 x 1 on high: 9,400 Lux
18650 x 1 on low: 6,200 Lux
CR123A x 2 on high: 11,800 Lux
CR123A x 2 on low: 5,900 Lux
*
New version. Throw Lux @ one meter:*

18650 x 1 on high: 10,400 Lux
18650 x 1 on low: 7,100 Lux
CR123A x 2 on high: 14,200 Lux
CR123A x 2 on low: 7,200 Lux

Note that those throw values on Hi with primaries are pretty much identical to my Tiablo A8! 

For the Low values, or Hi on 18650, my home-made lightbox doesn't detect any significant difference in overall output (not surprisingly). But on Hi on primaries, overall output has increased by ~8% compared to the earlier MRV. Clearly, this MRV must have a Q2 emitter in it.

Personally, I really like this darker finish (although MattK says it is only type II?). Anodizing is perfect on mine, better than original lighter finish, as you pointed out. And fortunately, it doesn't flicker on Low like my original MRV - looks like the stiffer spring is working so far. 

I think this model is a real keeper!


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> Note that despite the slightly greater lux throw on both Hi and Low, my home-made lightbox doesn't detect any meaningful difference in overall output.
> 
> Personally, I really like this darker finish (although MattK says it is only type II?). Anodizing is perfect on mine, better than original lighter finish, as you pointed out. And fortunately, it doesn't flicker on Low like my original MRV - looks like the stiffer spring is working so far.
> 
> I think this model is a real keeper!


 
Thanks!
The way I understand the different finishes is that the "dark chocolate" is HA and the totally black might be type II anodizing. My chocolate colored one abrades the blade on my Benchmade Leopard, and thats ATS-34 steel. So I'm pretty confident that it is hard anodized. I did the exact same ordering sequence as you did, but I had a large order so I had to wait for other items to turn up before they sent it. I have bought a load of lights from LP, and have always had mostly positive things to say about them and their products.

I've noticed that the lightbox setup is totally inadequate for measuring total output from lights like the MRV, Tiablo and even modded D-minis. They are to powerful and they are throw oriented. The only way is to take of the head and measure them, then factor in losses in reflector and lens to get an educated guesstimation of total output.

As an example: I found out that the stock polycarbonate Mag lenses only causes a loss of 5.5 to 6% in output, when measured with and without the lens.

Yes, the new MRV is a definite keeper. 
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



StefanFS said:


> The way I understand the different finishes is that the "dark chocolate" is HA and the totally black might be type II anodizing. My chocolate colored one abrades the blade on my Benchmade Leopard, and thats ATS-34 steel. So I'm pretty confident that it is hard anodized.


Ah, that's interesting - certainly makes sense. I haven't tried scratching it yet, but it certainly seems like HA. In any case, the finish is just gorgeous. :kiss: ... although I find the nickle-plated heatsink shows up fingerprints a lot more than the original chrome-plated one does.



> I've noticed that the lightbox setup is totally inadequate for measuring total output from lights like the MRV, Tiablo and even modded D-minis. They are to powerful and they are throw oriented.


Quite true - the milk carton lightbox has a hard time with throwers (which is why floody beams tend to score higher in my setup). But in this case, 8% output increase seems reasonable. If you take the squareroot of the lux measurements in order to linearize into throw values (ala Quickbeam FR.com method), my new MRV throws ~10% further than the old (i.e. 119.2 vs 108.6).

I'm still waiting on my cutter WC tint Q5s ... when those come in, the old MRV will be getting an upgrade


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> Note that those throw values on Hi with primaries are pretty much identical to my Tiablo A8!



How do you come to that conclusion? According to Stefan the A8 output is 15980 Lux on primaries.


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> I'm still waiting on my cutter WC tint Q5s ... when those come in, the old MRV will be getting an upgrade


 
I went with the "alternate source" for WG tint Q5. I had my doubts concerning tint before I tried them, but the tint is just lovely. A perfect white at high drive levels with absolutely no green or purple. The best Q5 I got is in my Tiablo A8, forward voltage @ 1200 mA is 3.74 Volt! Like winning the lottery. The others I got have more normal values.
With a stable and efficient driver coupled to a Q5 the MRV is a monster.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



Nitro said:


> How do you come to that conclusion? According to Stefan the A8 output is 15980 Lux on primaries.


I posted my A8 results in Stefan's Tiablo A8 thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2103193&postcount=133

As you'll see, my light meter only registers ~14K lux max for my Tiablo on either primaries or 18650. Of course, measuring primaries in that light is tricky, since you need to let the voltage drop down a little before taking readings. But ~14K is the highest value I got. As with all light meters and lights, YMMV ...



StefanFS said:


> I went with the "alternate source" for WG tint Q5.


Yeah, I grabbed one there as well to test out - should have gone for more while they were in stock. But I haven't had a lot of time lately to mod (moved last month, still haven't unpacked everything).


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> I posted my A8 results in Stefan's Tiablo A8 thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2103193&postcount=133
> 
> As you'll see, my light meter only registers ~14K lux max for my Tiablo on either primaries or 18650. Of course, measuring primaries in that light is tricky, since you need to let the voltage drop down a little before taking readings. But ~14K is the highest value I got. As with all light meters and lights, YMMV ...



Interesting... Any idea why the discrepancy between yours and Stefan's results? Did I miss a post somewhere?


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



Nitro said:


> Interesting... Any idea why the discrepancy between yours and Stefan's results? Did I miss a post somewhere?


 
A difference counting in the range of a 1000 Lux or 2 with this kind of output could very well be attributed to different forward voltage of individual emitters, different brands of cells, different brands/batches of Lux meters or............ And so on. You won't see any difference in output with your bare eyes with such small variations. With 10 000 Lux it would be another matter...
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



StefanFS said:


> A difference counting in the range of a 1000 Lux or 2 with this kind of output could very well be attributed to different forward voltage of individual emitters, different brands of cells, different brands/batches of Lux meters or............ And so on. You won't see any difference in output with your bare eyes with such small variations. With 10 000 Lux it would be another matter...
> Stefan



Makes sense. However, ~1500 difference at ~15000 is 10%. That's quite a bit.

I hope my new A9 errors on the high side.


----------



## taiji (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

This is a very nice thread, thanks Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



Nitro said:


> Makes sense. However, ~1500 difference at ~15000 is 10%. That's quite a bit.


Actually, it isn't that much.

Lux is a nonlinear scale, so you can't take a straight percentage difference. Since light decays according to an inverse square law, you need to take the squareroot of lux values to compare two lights (or two light meters for that matter). I think Quickbeam has a discussion of this on fr.com site somewhere ...

So, the difference between 14,400 lux and 15,890 lux is really the difference between 120 and 126.4 (their roots) - which is only ~5%. That's certainly well within the variance of emitters flux bins, circuits, etc. Not to mention light meters - there's huge differences in how those are calibrated.

All that matters in the end is that your light meter is accurate across a wide range of intensities - which I know mine is, since I've test it's linearity of squareoot values over various distances.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> Actually, it isn't that much.
> 
> Lux is a nonlinear scale, so you can't take a straight percentage difference. Since light decays according to an inverse square law, you need to take the squareroot of lux values to compare two lights (or two light meters for that matter). I think Quickbeam has a discussion of this on fr.com site somewhere ...
> 
> ...



Interesting... I should get my own light meter, and do some experimenting. I'm always wondering how my lights compare.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



Nitro said:


> Interesting... I should get my own light meter, and do some experimenting. I'm always wondering how my lights compare.



Oops, just corrected a typo in my previous post - that's 5% difference, not 0.5% .

I've built my own light meter for relative values in the past, but right now I'm using the ~$30 one DX sells for the lux measurements. As I said, it is linear across a reasonable range, although absolute values seem slightly lower than the average lux values reported by users here. 

It's great fun for comparing your lights (especially for doing mods).


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> Oops, just corrected a typo in my previous post - that's 5% difference, not 0.5% .
> 
> I've built my own light meter for relative values in the past, but right now I'm using the ~$30 one DX sells for the lux measurements. As I said, it is linear across a reasonable range, although absolute values seem slightly lower than the average lux values reported by users here.
> 
> It's great fun for comparing your lights (especially for doing mods).



Any cheep light boxes to measure Lumens on DX?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



Nitro said:


> Any cheep light boxes to measure Lumens on DX?


Drink milk? . Here's Doug's (aka Quickbeam) standard which many of us use: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/lightbox_output.htm

Here's also his primer on throw vs output and lux vs lumens: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/output_vs_throw.htm

Sorry for the off-topic discussion Stefan.  FYI, I just order the "poor man's MRV" from DX (the "Projection Cree"). We'll see how it compares to my MRVs/A8 once it arrives.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - Beamshots & Runtimes! UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> Drink milk? . Here's Doug's (aka Quickbeam) standard which many of us use: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/lightbox_output.htm
> 
> Here's also his primer on throw vs output and lux vs lumens: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/output_vs_throw.htm
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic discussion Stefan.  FYI, I just order the "poor man's MRV" from DX (the "Projection Cree"). We'll see how it compares to my MRVs/A8 once it arrives.



Looks like I'll have to get a light meter to measure my A9 once it arrives.


----------



## fieldops (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Hi Stefan. Nice job as always:twothumbs

I got one of the new HA ones about 2 weeks ago. Not sure if it is a Q2 or not. what serial# do you have?

Mine is MRV0705A0634


----------



## cranphin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Help! 

Received the MRV, Yay!
At the moment only have 2x protected RCR123 Ultrafire cells.
I know they're not the best, some of AW's underway, but nothing else available atm. 

When the two cells are in, the bottom of the last cell sticks out of the light about a milimeter.

Eager to try it, I twisted on the tailcap like this, it gave light but only after a lot of twisting, and a slight not too good sound.

Taking things quickly apart again and looking at the design, I'm pretty sure the light only works when a cell is inside the light entirely, with it's base a mm in the light instead of outside it.
I don't think I broke the light twisting it tight, but I think I compressed the cells a bit, oops 

So, questions:
- Are my cells just too long ?
- Should RCR123 protected work, or will none fit ?
- Is the light too short ? (not likely I hope  )
- Any way to solve this ?


Thanks!


----------



## StefanFS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



cranphin said:


> When the two cells are in, the bottom of the last cell sticks out of the light about a milimeter.
> 
> Eager to try it, I twisted on the tailcap like this, it gave light but only after a lot of twisting, and a slight not too good sound.
> 
> ...


 
The Ultrafires are 2 mm longer than my other RCR123's. Thats a total of 4 mm. Yes, they are too long. The threads are anodized so the batterytube doesn't make contact with the tailcap, just as you suspected.

AW and BatteryStation RCR123 cells fit in my two MRV's. So, use shorter cells. You might also have done some damage to one of the cells you tried. Damaged LiION cells can be dangerous.

Good luck!
Stefan


----------



## cranphin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> The Ultrafires are 2 mm longer than my other RCR123's. Thats a total of 4 mm. Yes, they are too long. The threads are anodized so the batterytube doesn't make contact with the tailcap, just as you suspected.
> AW and BatteryStation RCR123 cells fit in my two MRV's. So, use shorter cells.



Thanks for the quick reply! 
Atleast I know what's the problem then ^_^
That'll teach me to buy cheap chinese tat! 



StefanFS said:


> You might also have done some damage to one of the cells you tried. Damaged LiION cells can be dangerous.


Yup, I know, thank goodness for that ^_^
I much prefer a cheap chinese Li-Ion cell to be damaged then the MRV


----------



## mtn_dance (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



cranphin said:


> Help!
> 
> Received the MRV, Yay!
> At the moment only have 2x protected RCR123 Ultrafire cells.
> ...



I replied in the other thread where you asked the same question.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

FYI, I've just started a thread showing a detailed comparison of the DX "Cree Projecting light to the MRVs: DX Cree Projection vs Lumapower MRV vs Tiablo A8: RUNTIMES and detailed pics! 

Relevant to this discussion is the runtime performance of the my new MRV relative to the old one. In keeping with my throw numbers, you'll see that output has increased on primaries with no change in runtime (as expected). Output was unaltered on 18650, so not surprisingly runtime has increased (by ~1 extra hour to 50%).

So the best of both worlds - brighter output or greater runtime, depending on your choice of battery (although personally, I would have prefered greater output on 18650 and greater runtime on primaries ).


----------



## mtn_dance (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I've just started a thread showing a detailed comparison of the DX "Cree Projecting light to the MRVs: DX Cree Projection vs Lumapower MRV vs Tiablo A8: RUNTIMES and detailed pics!
> 
> Relevant to this discussion is the runtime performance of the my new MRV relative to the old one. In keeping with my throw numbers, you'll see that output has increased on primaries with no change in runtime (as expected). Output was unaltered on 18650, so not surprisingly runtime has increased (by ~1 extra hour to 50%).
> 
> So the best of both worlds - brighter output or greater runtime, depending on your choice of battery (although personally, I would have prefered greater output on 18650 and greater runtime on primaries ).



I have finally learned my lesson on pre-orders on first production lights. I've decided I'd rather wait and spend more for a good light, than to save money on a crappy first run light at a lower price. :shakehead


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Thanks. I got the cover off, and just finished replacing the LED with a Q5. It measures just about 20% greater output than before. Ho hum, barely enough to notice -- but I think what I should have expected. But an interesting project, and a nice tint.

c_c


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Curious_character said:


> Thanks. I got the cover off, and just finished replacing the LED with a Q5. It measures just about 20% greater output than before. Ho hum, barely enough to notice -- but I think what I should have expected. But an interesting project, and a nice tint.
> 
> c_c


 
Sadly the first batches Q5's seem to have a fairly large variation in forward voltage, which will affect output. I hope CREE adress this issue. Some of my CREE Q5 emitters have 3.68-3.76 Volt in forward voltage at 1200 mA, while others are 3.9-3.99 Volt at ~800 mA. The latter are not much better than Q2 in output!!!!! 
A more specialized driver, like for example a FluPic, can up the output a bit more. My new Tiablo A9 with Q5 went from 18 500 Lux up to 27 000 Lux on 18650 LiION, but that limits the use of cells to one LiION cell. User RV7 should have LiION drivers ready soon.

Stefan


----------



## Nake (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Sadly the first batches Q5's seem to have a fairly large variation in forward voltage, which will affect output. I hope CREE adress this issue. Some of my CREE Q5 emitters have 3.68-3.76 Volt in forward voltage at 1200 mA, while others are 3.9-3.99 Volt at ~800 mA. The latter are not much better than Q2 in output!!!!!


 
That explains why a couple of my upgrades gave me only a 10% increase in lux while two others gave me a 30% increase. I thought I was given Q2s instead of Q5s. Thanks Stefan, now I can sleep easier.


----------



## Tempora (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> Sadly the first batches Q5's seem to have a fairly large variation in forward voltage, which will affect output. I hope CREE adress this issue. Some of my CREE Q5 emitters have 3.68-3.76 Volt in forward voltage at 1200 mA, while others are 3.9-3.99 Volt at ~800 mA. The latter are not much better than Q2 in output!!!!!
> A more specialized driver, like for example a FluPic, can up the output a bit more. My new Tiablo A9 with Q5 went from 18 500 Lux up to 27 000 Lux on 18650 LiION, but that limits the use of cells to one LiION cell. User RV7 should have LiION drivers ready soon.
> 
> Stefan



27000 Lux?
That is amazing:huh:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Tempora said:


> 27000 Lux?
> That is amazing:huh:



+1


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I found a way to improve throw a few thousand Lux on the first generation MRV. First I took out the plastic cover surrounding the emitter and replaced it with Kapton tape (in my case Koptan tape!). Then I took ~0.5 mm off the base of the head where it meets the chromed light engine. This allows the emitter to sit higher in the reflector and throw increases. The hotspot will be smaller and it will be almost identical to a Tiablo beam.
In my MRV throw increased from ~17 000 at one metre to ~20 000 Lux with one 18650 and FluPic driver. I slowly turned the head on some sanding paper taking off material, until I found the right focus. Which lenght to sand off probably varies with individual MRV's.







Stefan

Edit!
The moment you take out the protective cover around the emitter the warranty is probably gone. To take it out, drill two small holes near the edge and lift the plastic cover. Just take the drill bit between the fingers and start drilling.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> The Ultrafires are 2 mm longer than my other RCR123's. Thats a total of 4 mm. Yes, they are too long. The threads are anodized so the batterytube doesn't make contact with the tailcap, just as you suspected.
> 
> AW and BatteryStation RCR123 cells fit in my two MRV's. So, use shorter cells. You might also have done some damage to one of the cells you tried. Damaged LiION cells can be dangerous.
> 
> ...


 
Oops.. I ordered 4 of the grey 880mah Ultrafires from Battery Junction with my SE. I suppose I'll be running into the same problem if I try to use those. The yellow and red Battery Station RCR123s fit perfectly. I guess I can send them back if they don't work.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> I found a way to improve throw a few thousand Lux on the first generation MRV. First I took out the plastic cover surrounding the emitter and replaced it with Kapton tape (in my case Koptan tape!). Then I took ~0.5 mm off the base of the head where it meets the chromed light engine. This allows the emitter to sit higher in the reflector and throw increases. The hotspot will be smaller and it will be almost identical to a Tiablo beam.


Oh, will the carnage to that poor stock MRV ever cease!  :duck:

Just kidding - good work as always! :thumbsup: 

Actually, I've just started playing around with my first MRV, and have had the exact same observation. If you raise the emitter inside the reflector just a tad (or lower the head, as you have done), it does tend to focus the beam to a smaller, brighter hospot very reminescent of the Tiablo.


----------



## MrFunk (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Hi,
sorry for the stupid question but I don't understand if is it 2 stage or mono and how to select the output power. I don't understand if you press the switch or turn the aluminium ring ?
Thanks


----------



## Steve L (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

It's a 2 stage. Hold the plated brass light engine and tighten the battery tube for high, loosen it for low. You will hear a faint click at mode switch.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

You turn the battery tube in relation to the chrome part under the head. Clockwise for high and counter clockwise for low. A soft click indicates that the switch operates when turning.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

During an experiment today I learned that throw at one metre will improve with ~2300 Lux if I exchange the stock lens with an UCL lens that has AR coating on both sides. So I recommend changing the lens for those that are interested in maximum performance from this light. Unfortunately no UCL lenses are available in this diameter, 42 mm, so the only choice is to cut a larger UCL lens to fit the MRV.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



StefanFS said:


> During an experiment today I learned that throw at one metre will improve with ~2300 Lux if I exchange the stock lens with an UCL lens that has AR coating on both sides.


Interesting ... that's about the same as going up a Cree output bin.

I've noticed in the past that going to UCL nets anywhere from 2-10% improvement in transmission (depending on how good the source lens was to start). A pity they don't come in 42mm sizes, as I'm not sure of the best way to get one cut down.

Just had a mental image of trying to grind one down ... followed by mental image of wife finding me bleeding all over the house with 10mm of ground class stuck in my arms ....


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



selfbuilt said:


> Interesting ... that's about the same as going up a Cree output bin.
> 
> I've noticed in the past that going to UCL nets anywhere from 2-10% improvement in transmission (depending on how good the source lens was to start). A pity they don't come in 42mm sizes, as I'm not sure of the best way to get one cut down.
> 
> Just had a mental image of trying to grind one down ... followed by mental image of wife finding me bleeding all over the house with 10mm of ground class stuck in my arms ....


 
You need to get it done by your local glazier shop, I tried to cut one UCL and it cracked, despite my effort and using a professional cutter with wood alcohol in the handle container.
This type of glass is available for specialized framing work for museums etc. Send an email to the master of lenses, Flashlightlens.
Stefan


----------



## Nake (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I had a similar experience. My A19 with a sapphire crystal AR coated on one side showed 7600 lux in my light box. I put the plastic AR coated Novatac lens in the A19 and it went up to 8000 lux. Then I put a UCL AR coated from Flashlightlens in and it went up to 8300 lux. That sapphire crystal must really be dense and the plastic Novatac isn't that bad.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

As far as StefanFS actions goes to delete his post here, I think it is sad to miss out on all the info, however it´s a standup thing to do when the company is having internal problems and the guys that started it all are coming out with nothing or at least a heck lot less than they deserve!
StefanFS I salute you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Let's get this clear right now. For some reason there seems to be a misundertstanding here about LumaPower.

LumaPower had one partner leave in May after being confronted for embezzlement of funds. There is no 'struggle for power.' Everything is fine; since May two new products, 1 special edition product and 3 new accessories have been released, one product has had a major upgrade and 2 other products are about to have major upgrades/changes as well and before the year is out we'll see 2-3 new products. 

It's amazing how their openness in discussing an internal issue here has somehow been spun into "having internal problems" or not "being the same company."

Ricky, the person who has always represented LP to this forum continues to post here on a regular basis despite now wearing an extra hat on production.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



StefanFS said:


> *First post updated with pictures of the disassembled stock driver and mA to led readings.*
> 
> From this point on this is no longer a review. It has progressed into a modification process of my MRV.
> I decided to mod this light with another driver since I thought there was room for improvement (according to my own very personal preferences. Yours might be different). I'm using it with 18650 LiIon and I wanted better performance with this type of cell.
> ...


Hi.

How did you disassemble stock driver from it's place ?


----------



## nein166 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



wojtek_pl said:


> Hi.
> 
> How did you disassemble stock driver from it's place ?


 
I had to remove my stock driver after messing up the neg. wire while removing the P4 star. To pop it out I put a small flat screwdriver in the wire hole sliding down the inside wall until it stopped. Then I gave it a strong whack on the back of the screwdriver with pliers. The brass ring popped out free of the driver which I had to re solder onto the ring. Maybe too much whack.
Getting it back in was harder, using a wider flathead I went around opposite hours of the clock tapping it in by the ring.
Totally worth the R2 upgrade :twothumbs


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*

Looks destructive to me...


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed.*



wojtek_pl said:


> Looks destructive to me...


 
No, it's not that destructive if you take care. The link is for a D-mini, but the general procedure is the same. The only difference is that the light engine part is bigger on the MRV. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176936


I now have one of these in my old MRV: 
https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3151
If tuned to ~1.2A and 3.8-3.9V it has a flat 90 minute discharge curve on high when used with one 18650 cell. The new driver performs like the stock driver do with two RCR123 LiION, but for 90 minutes instead of 25 minutes. It also accepts a lot of other cells in an emergency. 

Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I put one of the *1AA (3W) LED Circuit Board (0.8V-7V)* drivers in my old MRV. Tuned to 1.2A and 3.9V it slightly outperforms the stock MRV driver on RCR123 LiION. With UCL-lens and premium CREE Q5 WG it throws 20 450 Lux, which is very good. Due to the great reflector it looks to be more in reality than it is on paper. In a pinch various 1.2-1.5V cells can be used with spacers, but output will be cut in half. I also ran it with one CR123 primary and a spacer, ~15 000 Lux. Probably works with two CR123 too, but I haven't tested that.

Driver available here: 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1672
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882

I did a runtime on high with one AW 18650, fantastic results in my opinion. This is like the stock MRV driver on RCR123 but for 90 min. instead of 25 min.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Nice !  I like it !

How did you tune it to 1.2A ?


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



wojtek_pl said:


> Nice !  I like it !
> 
> How did you tune it to 1.2A ?


 
From experimenting with the driver during some months now I know that at about the factory setting, and on one 18650, it will be ~1.1-1.2A and just below 4V. I also checked with my multimeter. Go above 1.2-1.3A and the driver start emitting a high pitched tone, the ones I have can be tuned by ear! It also checks out when comparing Lux output with the stock driver, which is ~1190 mA/3.8V on two RCR123 LiION.

Stefan


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



Hmm... it's definitely cheaper buying this driver (or three  ) than buying M-65 extension tube...

Except that I want one mode only. Well... two. ON and OFF  

How those 19 modes work ?

ADDED: Did You make a runtime test with AMC7135 driver and one 18650 ? Which driver is better ?


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



wojtek_pl said:


> Hmm... it's definitely cheaper buying this driver (or three  ) than buying M-65 extension tube...
> 
> Except that I want one mode only. Well... two. ON and OFF
> 
> ...


 
In this thread (somewhere) there's info on how to disable the modes.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169324

This runtime is for a FluPIC, but for an AMC7135 based 1.2A driver the discharge curve is almost identical. It's not perfect regulation on one 18650, but the runtime is much longer.




This one has worked well for me with one LiION. I also use it in 3D Maglites and the discharge curve is much flatter with three NiMH.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3256
Which one is better is up to you. I tend to grab my FluPIC'd lights more often than other lights when I know that I will need long runtime. 

Stefan


----------



## wojtek_pl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Thanks again for help. :twothumbs :thumbsup: :bow: :rock:


----------



## Curious_character (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

I just posted lux measurements and run time graphs which include some of the lights being discussed here.

c_c


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Now.. The biggest problem in my MRV Digital is that original driver has 21 mm diameter and the one from Kaidomain is 17 mm ... And it's PITA to mount 17mm one in a place for 21 mm one...


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*



wojtek_pl said:


> Now.. The biggest problem in my MRV Digital is that original driver has 21 mm diameter and the one from Kaidomain is 17 mm ... And it's PITA to mount 17mm one in a place for 21 mm one...


 
I had the same problem with my first Tiablo A9, which had a bigger original driver. The FluPIC I used on my MRV was 14 mm. The way around this is to make a sandwich. Desolder all components on the original driver and use it as a simple + & - terminal and then solder wires to yor new driver on top of the original. I usually pot this type of sandwiches with epoxy.
Stefan


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

OK. I used original board. It worked for a while... :/

How did You measure current to the LED ? And what was the current from the battery ?


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Double post. To be deleted...


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

My last MRV that was only modded with an CREE Q5, UCL lens and had a polished brass heatsink is now an SSC P7 light. 











Beamshots with it here. 

My last MRV held up well to the onslaught of time, new models and emitters. But I felt it was time for it to change at last. 

My other MRV from post #1 in this thread is also modded, this one permanently as it is potted with J B Weld, and has a really nice driver that makes it outperform a stock Tiablo A9. That's decribed in Post #226 

The MRV's are good hosts for modding as they are somewhat modular and has good heatsinking and ample space for drivers.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: LumaPower MRV - 100 & 200 m Beamshots & Runtimes! MRV Deconstructed. Now FluPic'd*

Wow - I've said it before, and I'll say it again - you da man when it comes to MRV mods! 

Great job on P7 mod, and great job on keeping this reivew thread going. I know a lot of folks don't visit the modder's forum, so it's great to keep everyone up to date here.

:thumbsup:


----------

